# Andre Ward's team are saying Golovkin first and then Kovalev according to Kathy Duva



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13320163/sergey-kovalev-knocks-nadjib-mohammedi-third-round

Golovkin, on the other hand, would rather face Rubio's leftovers than be Ward's next victim on the way to a fight with The Krusher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We just need GGG to step up already so that Ward vs Kovalev can happen. I guess that requires the winner of Cotto/Canelo to step up as well


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> We just need GGG to step up already so that Ward vs Kovalev can happen. I guess that requires the winner of Cotto/Canelo to step up as well


I can't see GGG moving to 168 to fight Ward till late 2017.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I can't see GGG moving to 168 to fight Ward till late 2017.


I hope not


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

GGG has a game plan which involves unifying 160. He is already locked in for October, and then it should be the winner of Cotto/Alvarez.

So what is Ward going to do in the meantime?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Leo said:


> GGG has a game plan which involves unifying 160. He is already locked in for October, and then it should be the winner of Cotto/Alvarez.
> 
> So what is Ward going to do in the meantime?


GGG also has the propect of a unification fight with Andy Lee if he beats Saunders.

If GGG can get all the middleweight belts, then surely there will be no where to hide for Quillin & Jacobs and perhaps Andrade will move to 160 too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Wars should just go for Kovalev or a fight at 175 against someone like Fonfara

Golovkin has his plan set out, Lemieux in October then probably a stay busy fight then the winner of Cotto/Canelo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KERRIGAN said:


> GGG also has the propect of a unification fight with Andy Lee if he beats Saunders.
> 
> If GGG can get all the middleweight belts, then surely there will be no where to hide for Quillin & Jacobs and perhaps Andrade will move to 160 too.


What a run that would be if he stopped Lemieux then Lee the winner of Cotto vs Alvarez

That would be something special


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> What a run that would be if he stopped Lemieux then Lee the winner of Cotto vs Alvarez
> 
> That would be something special


He would be heavily favored over all of them, so it wouldn't be that special at all, IMO. Special would be moving up to face the king of 168 since his own division is filled with relative scrubs.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He would be heavily favored over all of them, so it wouldn't be that special at all, IMO. Special would be moving up to face the king of 168 since his own division is filled with relative scrubs.


Golovkin could fight all those guys mentioned, or at least the title holders, while Ward can unify with Degale and the Jack/Groves winner in the meantime. When all that is done, then they could fight and everyone wins.

Ward for sure would be the heavy favorite against GGG...so are you saying a win over GGG won't be special for Ward??


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Golovkin could fight all those guys mentioned, or at least the title holders, while Ward can unify with Degale and the Jack/Groves winner in the meantime. When all that is done, then they could fight and everyone wins.
> 
> Ward for sure would be the heavy favorite against GGG...so are you saying a win over GGG won't be special for Ward??


It would be a good win... Not an amazing win. Moving up and beating Kovalev would be far more impressive. It makes sense for him to have this fight before moving up.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It would be a good win... Not an amazing win. Moving up and beating Kovalev would be far more impressive. It makes sense for him to have this fight before moving up.


I agree with you on that.

So like I said, GGG can unify at 160, while Ward in the meantime unifies at 168lbs. Making their eventual fight that much bigger.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Meanwhile Kovalev can try and fight Stevenson. Let these guys become true kings in their own divisions before talk of moving up.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I agree with you on that.
> 
> So like I said, GGG can unify at 160, while Ward in the meantime unifies at 168lbs. Making their eventual fight that much bigger.


No no no, you see Golovkin must move up now or he's ducking, he's also ducking Lara somehow so he must fight both Ward and Lara at the same time. I don't see how you people can support a guy that ducks guys in multiple divisions.

I already called my satellite company to cancel HBO and add BET to my subscription. I'm tired Golovkin and his ducking.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No no no, you see Golovkin must move up now or he's ducking, he's also ducking Lara somehow so he must fight both Ward and Lara at the same time. I don't see how you people can support a guy that ducks guys in multiple divisions.
> 
> *I already called my satellite company to cancel HBO and add BET to my subscription.* I'm tired Golovkin and his ducking.


HAHHAH! :rofl


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cormega said:


> He would be heavily favored over all of them, so it wouldn't be that special at all, IMO. Special would be moving up to face the king of 168 since his own division is filled with relative scrubs.


Thats the thing, all of the 3 fighters are much better than any opposition Golovkin has faced, we are saying hes a heavy favourite based on his recent performances, but hes stepping up a level stopping Canelo is a good win

If he beat Ward he would be p4p #1 or 2 but thats not happening


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

We'll see. Kudos if Ward and his team are really trying to fight them b2b or at least in a short period. Kovalev should be his #1 but if he fights both I've got no complaints. We all just demand for him to be active I'm fearing apocalypse may come before his next fight.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope Ward isn't gonna go straight to a Kovalev fight without taking on some lesser Light Heavyweights first.

Fonfara would be a good stepping stone to Kovalev.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would be great, but GGG is not getting into the ring with Ward anytime soon, we see that.. I've damn near lost hope, he might need to forget GGG.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Leo said:


> GGG has a game plan which involves unifying 160. He is already locked in for October, and then it should be the winner of Cotto/Alvarez.
> 
> So what is Ward going to do in the meantime?


You mean now he's done facing Froch's leftovers' leftovers? :lol:


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Ward making all the right noises, meanwhile back in reality he still hasn't had a proper fight since 2011. All thats changed is he's got a team now who understand PR and are working hard to build his 'brand' among the fans. Seems to be working, even though he still hasn't actually fought anyone half decent in nearly _four years._


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13320163/sergey-kovalev-knocks-nadjib-mohammedi-third-round
> 
> Golovkin, on the other hand, would rather face Rubio's leftovers than be Ward's next victim on the way to a fight with The Krusher.


Golovkin isnt a super middleweight, nothing is stopping Ward moving up and fighting Kovalev, how long has Ward sat around doing nothing at super middleweight waiting for his division to repopulate?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Your givin golovkin this much shit for wanting to unify an lay claim to the middleweight division? Yet your rockin a avatar of Bernard Hopkins ? A BIG middleweight that took six years to finally unify the middle weight division mostly fighting straight up bums. He camped out their for years an his two biggest fights at the weight were two fighters comin up in tito and oscar.ptetty funny


Cormega said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/13320163/sergey-kovalev-knocks-nadjib-mohammedi-third-round
> 
> Golovkin, on the other hand, would rather face Rubio's leftovers than be Ward's next victim on the way to a fight with The Krusher.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not a huge golovkin fan in the least it's whatever with him really. The tit for tat back n forth on here is pretty funny. Chill out and be patient.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Brnxhands said:


> Your givin golovkin this much shit for wanting to unify an lay claim to the middleweight division? Yet your rockin a avatar of Bernard Hopkins ? A BIG middleweight that took six years to finally unify the middle weight division mostly fighting straight up bums. He camped out their for years an his two biggest fights at the weight were two fighters comin up in tito and oscar.ptetty funny


Golovkin's team keep claiming that "everyone" is ducking him and they've gone on record stating that he's ready for "anybody from 154-168". They've also made offers to other guys for a fight at 168, so they're apparently willing to go there, just not to fight Ward.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't care what his people said. Ward himself said he wants to fight all the up to heavyweight words out his own god damn mouth. Should I start sayin he's duckin the best from light heavy to heavy ?


Cormega said:


> Golovkin's team keep claiming that "everyone" is ducking him and they've gone on record stating that he's ready for "anybody from 154-168". They've also made offers to other guys for a fight at 168, so they're apparently willing to go there, just not to fight Ward.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

I love how quiet Ward himself is about Kovalev, he's been talking shit about Golvokin for more than a year now for just one comment he made three years ago (Anyone from 154-168) but Kovalev and JDJ have been talking shit about Ward for years now. No reply.... They probably want to swerve Kovalev themselves.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Brnxhands said:


> I don't care what his people said. Ward himself said he wants to fight all the up to heavyweight words out his own god damn mouth. Should I start sayin he's duckin the best from light heavy to heavy ?


You should say whatever you want. Ward has been in talks with Kovalev, so hopefully that fight will get made. If he moves up to LHW, though, I don't think he'll be coming back down, so it would have been nice if this fight could have gotten made before he moves up. Golovkin don't want it, though, doesn't want to lose that "0".


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> I love how quiet Ward himself is about Kovalev, he's been talking shit about Golvokin for more than a year now for just one comment he made three years ago (Anyone from 154-168) but Kovalev and JDJ have been talking shit about Ward for years now. No reply.... They probably want to swerve Kovalev themselves.


Per Kovalev's promoter she's been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with the Krusher, but why let facts get in the way of your pre-conceived opinion, right?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Per Kovalev's promoter she's been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with the Krusher, but why let facts get in the way of your pre-conceived opinion, right?


People either don't keep up with news, or act like they don't know what's going on to suit an agenda.. Quite funny.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Per Kovalev's promoter she's been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with the Krusher, but why let facts get in the way of your pre-conceived opinion, right?


Everything about the fight has come from Duva, there's never been any comments from Ward or his team though. Honestly, I'm skeptical about it happening.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> People either don't keep up with news, or act like they don't know what's going on to suit an agenda.. Quite funny.


What that Wards team are calling Golovkins team bluff??? When it is quite clear they are targeting the winner of Cotto and Canelo? That sound like a convenient excuse for team Ward not to move up, waiting for a call that wont come until at least the middle of next year. Instead of playing the waiting game, team Ward could do something completely unexpected and do something that some people actually give a shit about and actually fight somebody... half decent, when was the last time anyone saw that happen? 3 maybe 4 years ago?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> What that Wards team are calling Golovkins team bluff??? When it is quite clear they are targeting the winner of Cotto and Canelo? That sound like a convenient excuse for team Ward not to move up, waiting for a call that wont come until at least the middle of next year. Instead of playing the waiting game, team Ward could do something completely unexpected and do something that some people actually give a shit about and actually fight somebody... half decent, when was the last time anyone saw that happen? 3 maybe 4 years ago?


No, the fact the Ward and Kovalev's team have been in talks about a fight. Duva on Kovalev's side is the one saying they are in talks but people still choose not to believe it.. Why? Just because it doesn't fit the image in their head of what they want to be reality..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Per Kovalev's promoter she's been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with the Krusher, but why let facts get in the way of your pre-conceived opinion, right?





Divi253 said:


> People either don't keep up with news, or act like they don't know what's going on to suit an agenda.. Quite funny.


it really is getting annoying even responding to that. There are threads here that even says Ward vs Kovalev has been discussed and target in 2016 and after GGG vs Ward, but ppl keep ignoring it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it really is getting annoying even responding to that. There are threads here that even says Ward vs Kovalev has been discussed and target in 2016 and after GGG vs Ward, but ppl keep ignoring it.


This obsession with Ward-Golovkin also gets pretty annoying at times. Often you get the feeling that some posters just use these threads to talk some crap about Golovkin.:deal


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> No, the fact the Ward and Kovalev's team have been in talks about a fight. Duva on Kovalev's side is the one saying they are in talks but people still choose not to believe it.. Why? Just because it doesn't fit the image in their head of what they want to be reality..


Yet i keep on hearing that Ward's team are waiting for Golovkin to move up first which means they will be waiting a long while because Golovkin is a middleweight with middleweight plans. Of course i don't disbelieve that the two teams are talking but when the thread title itself suggests a huge Golovkin shaped spanner being thrown in the works by Wards team themselves (not by Golovkins team) surely you can understand my skepticism. The earliest a Ward Golovkin showdown happens is next summer which would suggest the Ward Kovalev fight wont happen until the fall of 2016. Both teams can talk all they want but thats some smelly bullshit right there, am i missing something?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

DOM5153 said:


> Yet i keep on hearing that Ward's team are waiting for Golovkin to move up first which means they will be waiting a long while because Golovkin is a middleweight with middleweight plans. Of course i don't disbelieve that the two teams are talking but when the thread title itself suggests a huge Golovkin shaped spanner being thrown in the works by Wards team themselves (not by Golovkins team) surely you can understand my skepticism. The earliest a Ward Golovkin showdown happens is next summer which would suggest the Ward Kovalev fight wont happen until the fall of 2016. Both teams can talk all they want but thats some smelly bullshit right there, am i missing something?


Exactly the way I feel too. The fact that Ward's team is completely silent on the matter leads me to doubt that they actually want the fight at the moment. There are always talks.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Yet i keep on hearing that Ward's team are waiting for Golovkin to move up first which means they will be waiting a long while because Golovkin is a middleweight with middleweight plans. Of course i don't disbelieve that the two teams are talking but when the thread title itself suggests a huge Golovkin shaped spanner being thrown in the works by Wards team themselves (not by Golovkins team) surely you can understand my skepticism. The earliest a Ward Golovkin showdown happens is next summer which would suggest the Ward Kovalev fight wont happen until the fall of 2016. Both teams can talk all they want but thats some smelly bullshit right there, am i missing something?


Ward's team want the GGG fight before he moves up, I don't believe they said they had to get it before moving up. Ward will soon see GGG's team doesn't want the fight and it will never happen, and then life for him will move on... The fact that Duva is saying they are in talks is a good thing and I have no reason to believe the fight won't be made as neither side is making fight ended demands.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Exactly the way I feel too. The fact that Ward's team is completely silent on the matter leads me to doubt that they actually want the fight at the moment. There are always talks.


I dont know if i prefer the silence of Wards team or the verbal diarrhea of Golovkin's team... i just dont know anymore? I do feel as if Wards team should just accept that the Golovkin fight has come and pass for the time being and should move on. How much more of Wards career needs to be wasted on the sidelines?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> This obsession with Ward-Golovkin also gets pretty annoying at times. Often you get the feeling that some posters just use these threads to talk some crap about Golovkin.:deal


it is getting a little redundant. It was ok a week ago when both had no fights lined up, but GGG has a fight now and on ppv. Ward should look for his next opponent now and we'll see how things look like after Canelo vs Cotto, GGG vs Lemiuex and Ward vs TBA


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Exactly the way I feel too. The fact that Ward's team is completely silent on the matter leads me to doubt that they actually want the fight at the moment. There are always talks.


Per Dan Rafeal http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13458/kovalev-ward-appears-likely-in-near-future
â€œWe had some very preliminary conversations,â€ said David Itskowitch, who heads Roc Nation Sportsâ€™ boxing division. â€œWeâ€™re interested in that fight at some point. Itâ€™s only a matter of when.â€

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/wards-camp-wants-golovkin-fight-this-fall-then-kovalev/
â€œThe Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense,â€ Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. â€œWard isnâ€™t going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move o 175.â€


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Per Dan Rafeal http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13458/kovalev-ward-appears-likely-in-near-future
> â€œWe had some very preliminary conversations,â€ said David Itskowitch, who heads Roc Nation Sportsâ€™ boxing division. â€œWeâ€™re interested in that fight at some point. Itâ€™s only a matter of when.â€
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/wards-camp-wants-golovkin-fight-this-fall-then-kovalev/
> â€œThe Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense,â€ Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. â€œWard isnâ€™t going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175.â€


The thing is that GGG never indicated he's going to move up to fight Ward any time soon, and Ward is sure as hell not accepting a catchweight.. so what, he's going to just wait for GGG to move up until he fights Kovalev? I don't get it.

That's what I mean I have my doubts.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> The thing is that GGG never indicated he's going to move up to fight Ward any time soon, and Ward is sure as hell not accepting a catchweight.. so what, he's going to just wait for GGG to move up until he fights Kovalev? I don't get it.
> 
> That's what I mean I have my doubts.


IMHO, it's utterly silly for Ward to wait around in a division he's already cleared out for the most part just to wait for a fight when he has something ahead of him to look at that's more realistic and closer to make.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> The thing is that GGG never indicated he's going to move up to fight Ward any time soon, and Ward is sure as hell not accepting a catchweight.. so what, he's going to just wait for GGG to move up until he fights Kovalev? I don't get it.
> 
> That's what I mean I have my doubts.


it's a great sign imo that Ward is pushing for that fight ASAP imo. He doesn't want to stall any longer. Also Kovalev isn't a complicated guy and will be around for awhile. I'd like to see Ward take 2 more fights at the most at 168 waiting for GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> IMHO, it's utterly silly for Ward to wait around in a division he's already cleared out for the most part just to wait for a fight when he has something ahead of him to look at that's more realistic and closer to make.


You must not want Ward vs GGG or know GGG doesn't want to fight him


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's a great sign imo that Ward is pushing for that fight ASAP imo. He doesn't want to stall any longer. Also Kovalev isn't a complicated guy and will be around for awhile. I'd like to see Ward take 2 more fights at the most at 168 waiting for GGG.


I can go with this. As long as those two were Degale and maybe Groves or Dirrell. Ootherwise Ward has nothing left at 168. Do those and see where GGG is when those fights are through. If no GGG, move on to 175.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Ward vs Dirrell is a good matchup? Why doesn't Ward do that and then face the winner of Degale Groves if he isn't keen on Moving up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> This obsession with Ward-Golovkin also gets pretty annoying at times. Often you get the feeling that some posters just use these threads to talk some crap about Golovkin.:deal


I like Ward but I can't help agreeing with this.
Golovkin should not go near anyone at 168 until he's had a chance to clear out his own division and it seems this fight is just a stick to beat him with.
He hadn't even had a big fight at his own weight so regardless of what his notoriously big mouthed trainer says,he has every right to focus purely on 160 for the next 12-18 months.


----------



## zoo (May 22, 2013)

So Ward wants to prep for a light heavyweight by fighting a middleweight? Ward just needs to step up and fight Kovalev. Ward's business at 168 has been long concluded and GGG still has plenty of work at middleweight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

zoo said:


> So Ward wants to prep for a light heavyweight by fighting a middleweight? Ward just needs to step up and fight Kovalev. Ward's business at 168 has been long concluded and GGG still has plenty of work at middleweight.


so I'm guessing you never want to see Ward vs GGG


----------



## zoo (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> so I'm guessing you never want to see Ward vs GGG


I'd like to see it of course, but I don't see Ward's logic of waiting around for GGG to move up to SMW when he's given no indication he plans on doing that. In terms of Legacy, Kovalev is more important for Ward and it's a fight that can happen in months. If he waits for GGG to move up to SMW than a Ward/Kovalev fight could easily be put off until 2017.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *it's a great sign imo that Ward is pushing for that fight ASAP imo.* He doesn't want to stall any longer. Also Kovalev isn't a complicated guy and will be around for awhile. I'd like to see Ward take 2 more fights at the most at 168 waiting for GGG.


Let me know when they actually sign contracts.

A cynical person (not ME, of course) might suggest that calling out both Golovkin and Kovalev is simply Ward's best way of getting people to notice him again.

Talk is cheap, and the Super-Six was five thousand years ago.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkin is red hot right now, no way he moves up to fight Ward. Ward should just go after Kovalev or another top light heavy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

zoo said:


> I'd like to see it of course, but I don't see Ward's logic of waiting around for GGG to move up to SMW when he's given no indication he plans on doing that. In terms of Legacy, Kovalev is more important for Ward and it's a fight that can happen in months. If he waits for GGG to move up to SMW than a Ward/Kovalev fight could easily be put off until 2017.


If he goes up to fight Kovalev, then the GGG may never happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Let me know when they actually sign contracts.
> 
> A cynical person (not ME, of course) might suggest that calling out both Golovkin and Kovalev is simply Ward's best way of getting people to notice him again.
> 
> Talk is cheap, and the Super-Six was five thousand years ago.


He's been in ongoing talks with Kathy Duva


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Bball what scores do you predict for Ward-GGG matchup? Or a KO if you think that's going to happen, which round and whom to?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Bball what scores do you predict for Ward-GGG matchup? Or a KO if you think that's going to happen, which round and whom to?


Something similar to the froch fight. Some had it 10-2, others 8-4 with some outliers of 11-1 and 7-5.
A clear, but somewhat competitive decision for Ward


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

So you think Ward pretty much dominates him, what's so interesting about this fight then?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> So you think Ward pretty much dominates him, what's so interesting about this fight then?


Some people just want to see Golovkin lose thats all.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *He's been in ongoing talks *with Kathy Duva


Like I said, talk is cheap. - Esp when it's Kathy Duva.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> So you think Ward pretty much dominates him, what's so interesting about this fight then?


I thought Floyd would dominate Pacquiao too.....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Some people just want to see Golovkin lose thats all.


Correct!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh I get it. Yall don't want to see GGG lose, so that's why you want Ward to leave GGG alone. 

I think Lara loses to GGG, but as a Lara fan, I still want to see him fight GGG. Yall need to stop babying this 33 year old man


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought Floyd would dominate Pacquiao too.....


Yeah but that's different, firstly, they fight in the same division and for years Manny Pacquiao has been built as the guy to beat Floyd...

GGG never fought at 168, there's no real rivalry here and you don't even think the match is competitive. So what's so interesting about this?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

The reason I ask you this because you act like people not being particulalry interested in the Ward-GGG fight somehow leaves you dumbfounded, as if the fight is too good to pass up. IDK...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Yeah but that's different, firstly, they fight in the same division and for years Manny Pacquiao has been built as the guy to beat Floyd...
> 
> GGG never fought at 168, there's no real rivalry here and you don't even think the match is competitive. So what's so interesting about this?


GGG vs Ward has been discussed since the Proksa fight. This fight has been building up for years and it seems to be HBO's ultimate goal. GGG is obviously the best guy at 160. Ward has dominated 168, so I'd like to see him challenge himself at 175, but the same goes to GGG at 168.

I know once Ward moves up though, this fight will become impossible to make, so I'd like to see it soon so that Ward can hurry up and fight Kovalev. The of course don't forget that this is boxing and anything can happen. It was assumed that Khan would blow through Khan or even that Matthysse would destroy Garcia


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

It's mostly been talked up by people such as yourself, who don't even think the fight is competitive. The fact that you guys been talking about it since the Proksa fight shows how ridiculous the whole thing is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> The reason I ask you this because you act like people not being particulalry interested in the Ward-GGG fight somehow leaves you dumbfounded, as if the fight is too good to pass up. IDK...


I thought everybody wanted, I guess that's not the case. There are certain fights in boxing like Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux/Walters, Kovalev vs Ward/Stevenson, Khan vs Brook, Canelo vs Cotto, Gonzalez vs Estrada II that I just thought everybody were dying to see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> It's mostly been talked up by people such as yourself, who don't even think the fight is competitive. The fact that you guys been talking about it since the Proksa fight shows how ridiculous the whole thing is.


no, I didn't bring it up after the Proksa fight. I thought the fight was ridiculous to even talk about at that point, but a lot of GGG's fans brought it up. That talk has grown since then especially with GGG's team saying he can beat anybody from 154-168.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought everybody wanted, I guess that's not the case. There are certain fights in boxing like Lomachenko vs Rigondeaux/Walters, Kovalev vs Ward/Stevenson, Khan vs Brook, Canelo vs Cotto, Gonzalez vs Estrada II that I just thought everybody were dying to see.


It'd be a decent fight, I'm definitely not against it but if it didn't happen for whatever reason (because Ward moves to LHW too soon or something) I wouldn't really lose sleep over it, I don't think the fight would be that great or competitive.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Best case scenario for me:

Golovkin unifies at 160lbs, while Ward unifies at 168lbs. After that's finished, then let them face each other. GGG wins, he'll be the next P4P king. Ward wins, he can go off to face Kovalev.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

And if it did happen, I'd prefer it not to be "GGG moves up, fights Ward, loses, moves down", I think that'd be stupid. To gauge that win I think GGG needs more than one fight at 168 (either prior or post fight), so I hope he moves permanently there before fighting Ward.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> And if it did happen, I'd prefer it not to be "GGG moves up, fights Ward, loses, moves down", I think that'd be stupid. To gauge that win I think GGG needs more than one fight at 168 (either prior or post fight), so I hope he moves permanently there before fighting Ward.


Yep.

- And the same goes for Ward. He needs to take care of business at 168, including Golovkin ONLY if Golovkin moves up, before going after Kovalev. Plus, Kovalev should put away Stevenson before facing Ward, who could by then be an established LHW.

Of course, if Golovkin moves up and KO's Ward, well that a whole 'nother ballgame.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Totally agree with Cableaddict and Zopilote.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

LeapingHook said:


> Totally agree with Cableaddict and Zopilote.


Totally agree with Cableaddict, Zopilote, and LeapingHook.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I agree with all of yall. I just hope your patient and stop complaining about Ward not moving up soon enough


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I really find it hard to believe that if Ward goes to 175, he won't later be able to go back down to 168 for a Super Fight against GGG.

If GGG can become undisputed Middleweight Champion, knock over American fighters like Jacobs & Quillin, then go to 168 and take out the Dirrell brothers, then if Ward does his thing at 175 over 4 or so fights, the prospect of a Ward - GGG fight at that time, would be massive


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He would be heavily favored over all of them, so it wouldn't be that special at all, IMO. Special would be moving up to face the king of 168 since his own division is filled with relative scrubs.


What does it say about Ward's division when a fight against the MW king is the biggest fight on his horizon?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> What does it say about Ward's division when a fight against the MW king is the biggest fight on his horizon?


Id pick both Degale and Dirrell to tool Gocluckin. Best stay chasing them welterweights


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Id pick both Degale and Dirrell to tool Gocluckin. Best stay chasing them welterweights


Of course you would, because they're black. You think your shtick isn't obvious, fucking clown?

Uh, hello, what's Ward doing chasing a MW?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Id pick both Degale and Dirrell to tool Gocluckin. Best stay chasing them welterweights


Team black all the way!!!!:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Team black all the way!!!!:rofl


Groves would be 50/50. I'd favor the Kessler and Froch Ward fought as well. U mad?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Groves would be 50/50. I'd favor the Kessler and Froch Ward fought as well. U mad?


I know why you hate Golovkin so much... He is a threat for your black heros.:deal:hey


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I know why you hate Golovkin so much... He is a threat for your black heros.:deal:hey


Yep, I mean even if you didn't already know that and know he hated GGG, the fact he says George Groves is 50/50 with Golovkin shows it up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Team black all the way!!!!:rofl


It killed him inside when Degale and Dirrell fought. He didn't know what to do with himself. He definitely cried himself to sleep at night right after.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> *It killed him inside when Degale and Dirrell fought.* He didn't know what to do with himself. He definitely cried himself to sleep at night right after.


Not really. Black americans always have priority.:bart


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Tuff Gong said:


> What does it say about Ward's division when a fight against the MW king is the biggest fight on his horizon?


What does it say about Golovkin's division when a small JMW is the lineal champ and that's the biggest fight on his horizon?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I know why you hate Golovkin so much... He is a threat for your black heros.:deal:hey


How? He wont fight them lol.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It killed him inside when Degale and Dirrell fought. He didn't know what to do with himself. He definitely cried himself to sleep at night right after.


Dirrell is a Michigan boy so I was pissed he lost but credit to Degale for going to America without hiding and fighting a dangerous young black fighter. Very few fighters want to do that these days


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Yep, I mean even if you didn't already know that and know he hated GGG, the fact he says George Groves is 50/50 with Golovkin shows it up.


Groves sitting Froch on his ass and being robbed by a British stoppage was greater than anything gocluckin has done his entire career


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Groves sitting Froch on his ass and being robbed by a British stoppage was greater than anything gocluckin has done his entire career


Lol sure, Groves can't take a punch and was wobbled and shattered but that's a robbery. His best win is a green DeGale about 100 years ago. DeGale knocks him out now anyway


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Lol sure, Groves can't take a punch and was wobbled and shattered but that's a robbery. His best win is a green DeGale about 100 years ago. DeGale knocks him out now anyway


Groves took plenty of punches from Froch, was dominating the fight, sat Froch on his caveman ass and was walking to a victory before your typical British ref job.

If Groves was fighting the likes of Geale, Monroe Jr, and Curtis Stevens he'd be undefeated to lol


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Groves took plenty of punches from Froch, was dominating the fight, sat Froch on his caveman ass and was walking to a victory before your typical British ref job.
> 
> If Groves was fighting the likes of Geale, Monroe Jr, and Curtis Stevens he'd be undefeated to lol


Even Groves' mum doesn't believe that


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dirrell is a Michigan boy so I was pissed he lost but credit to Degale for going to America without hiding and fighting a dangerous young black fighter. Very few fighters want to do that these days


What does black have to do with anything, you pathetic cunt?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> What does black have to do with anything, you pathetic cunt?


Black fighters are the most feared and dangerous in the sport. this is well established. and this is why Floyd Mayweather has avoided several of em.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> What does it say about Golovkin's division when a small JMW is the lineal champ and that's the biggest fight on his horizon?


That The last lineal champ was ducking him, that the lineal championship itself is susceptible to being manipulated, and he's beaten all the contenders before they've been able to establish themselves?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Black fighters are the most feared and dangerous in the sport. this is well established. and this is why Floyd Mayweather has avoided several of em.


:lol: It's just more of the same boring MW BS. It's tedious.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> What does black have to do with anything, you pathetic cunt?


Because MW just loves his black guys. Thats all.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> That The last lineal champ was ducking him, that the lineal championship itself is susceptible to being manipulated, and he's beaten all the contenders before they've been able to establish themselves?


He's clearly fighting in a piss poor division. I don't care how much you like him, to say otherwise is ridiculous.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's clearly fighting in a piss poor division. I don't care how much you like him, to say otherwise is ridiculous.


What did I say that's not true? It's not all that piss-poor, it just has a bunch of guys with potential but who are reluctant to put that potential to the test. As a result it lacks a stand-out guy. People in either this thread or another one on the same subject have been shitting on Lemieux simply because he has losses. You yourself are keen to point out the ludicrous (and I agree) situation of Cotto being the biggest fight at 160(ish) but that's down to his being steered to the lineal title. If he wants to claim the title, he's fair game, small or not. It's not like Golovkin wasn't trying to get a Martinez fight before Cotto had the belt. Hell, it's almost like he's chasing the title because he wants to rule middleweight...(!)

That same criticism you and others are leveling at the guy's at 160 could be leveled at many guys in other divisions; it simply suits your agenda. Thing is, it creates a bizarre paradox wherein someone like MichiganWigger shits on GGG because "he's faced no-one", while wanting Golovkin to face Ward and acting as if that'd suddenly be a great win. It's contradictory.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

He's trying to single-handedly sink Stormfront in only two fights.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> What did I say that's not true? It's not all that piss-poor, it just has a bunch of guys with potential but who are reluctant to put that potential to the test. As a result it lacks a stand-out guy. People in either this thread or another one on the same subject have been shitting on Lemieux simply because he has losses. You yourself are keen to point out the ludicrous (and I agree) situation of Cotto being the biggest fight at 160(ish) but that's down to his being steered to the lineal title. If he wants to claim the title, he's fair game, small or not. It's not like Golovkin wasn't trying to get a Martinez fight before Cotto had the belt. Hell, it's almost like he's chasing the title because he wants to rule middleweight...(!)
> 
> That same criticism you and others are leveling at the guy's at 160 could be leveled at many guys in other divisions; it simply suits your agenda. Thing is, it creates a bizarre paradox wherein someone like MichiganWigger shits on GGG because "he's faced no-one", while wanting Golovkin to face Ward and acting as if that'd suddenly be a great win. It's contradictory.


He hasn't faced anybody of note and his division sucks, so there's no one there who can likely test him. This is not a knock on him, either. If you want to see him in with someone with a good shot at beating him, you probably gotta go to 168. I'm not saying he sucks, I'm saying he's fighting a bunch of relative stiffs, which is undeniable.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

how much better was the 160 division in the late 90s and early 2000s 

not much and i dont remember anyone demanding hopkins move up to 168 when he was clearly levels above everyone at 160


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> how much better was the 160 division in the late 90s and early 2000s
> 
> not much and i dont remember anyone demanding hopkins move up to 168 when he was clearly levels above everyone at 160


By the early 2000s Hopkins had already fought Roy Jones, a 32-0 Glen Johnson and a 40-0 Felix Trinidad, and yes, those guys were all far better than anyone Golovkin has ever fought. Trinidad would have wiped the floor with the current lineal MW champ and everybody else currently fighting at the weight with the possible exception of Golovkin.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cormega said:


> He hasn't faced anybody of note and his division sucks, so there's no one there who can likely test him. This is not a knock on him, either. If you want to see him in with someone with a good shot at beating him, you probably gotta go to 168. I'm not saying he sucks, I'm saying he's fighting a bunch of relative stiffs, which is undeniable.


And yet you're desperate for him to fight the #1 P4P. Hasn't faced anyone of note, fought a bunch of relative stiffs, completely unproven, is a complete "clown" etc. etc. Yet he's the man Ward HAS to fight next. So contradictory.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> By the early 2000s Hopkins had already fought Roy Jones, a 32-0 Glen Johnson and a 40-0 Felix Trinidad, and yes, those guys were all far better than anyone Golovkin has ever fought. Trinidad would have wiped the floor with the current lineal MW champ and everybody else currently fighting at the weight with the possible exception of Golovkin.


Trinidad the former welterweight...


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

2manyusernames said:


> And yet you're desperate for him to fight the #1 [/URL] P4P. Hasn't faced anyone of note, fought a bunch of relative stiffs, completely unproven, is a complete "clown" etc. etc. Yet he's the man Ward HAS to fight next. So contradictory.


I'm not "desperate" for anything, and Ward isn't the #1 P4P. Golovkin is a very good fighter fighting in a shit weightclass, and I'd like to see him fight someone with a chance of beating him. A fight with Froch would have been nice, but Froch has retired. Lemeiux doesn't interest me as he's already been stopped by Rubio and will be easy work for Golovkin. I'd also like Mayweather and Ward to move up to find a real challenge, so there is no double standard here. You just can't handle your idol receiving any criticism, so you resort to hyperbole and accusing people of racism, which is pathetic and gay.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Trinidad the former welterweight...


Yep, and Mayweather is a former super featherweight. What's your point? Like I said, Trinidad would have wiped the floor with Cotto and probably anybody else currently fighting at middleweight with the possible exception of Golovkin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He hasn't faced anybody of note and his division sucks, so there's no one there who can likely test him. This is not a knock on him, either. If you want to see him in with someone with a good shot at beating him, you probably gotta go to 168. I'm not saying he sucks, I'm saying he's fighting a bunch of relative stiffs, which is undeniable.


Relative stiffs. Relative because...they've not fought each other. Until then though all any of them can do is fight whoever's there. I understand your point, I just think there's a bit of a double standard around this whole GGG/Ward thing.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Relative stiffs. Relative because...they've not fought each other. Until then though all any of them can do is fight whoever's there. I understand your point, I just think there's a bit of a double standard around this whole GGG/Ward thing.


Relative stiffs because relative to Golovkin they're a bunch of fucking bums who have no business in the ring with him, and there are no double standards here. I think Golovkin is an excellent fighter and I'd like to see how he fares against elite competition.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> What does it say about Golovkin's division when a small JMW is the lineal champ and that's the biggest fight on his horizon?


What does it say about Ward when he achieved everything in his division 4 years ago and has done sweet fuck all since. At least Golovkin is working towards being the undisputed champ in his division. What is Ward working towards? Waiting for smaller fighters and other talents to emerge so his division repopulates. One fighter is moving onwards and upwards, the other is still sitting on his ass waiting around doing a whole lot of nothing. Ward could at least fight someone worthwhile like Degale if he doesn't want any of Kovalev or Stevenson...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i dont see kovalev saying first ward and then beterbiev or stevenson

it would be kind of embarrasing for him if you think about it. picking on the smaller guy

no different than if lara said first thurman and then andrade.

shits kind of funny


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Relative stiffs because relative to Golovkin they're a bunch of fucking bums who have no business in the ring with him, and there are no double standards here. I think Golovkin is an excellent fighter and I'd like to see how he fares against elite competition.


Elite like Cotto?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> What did I say that's not true? It's not all that piss-poor, it just has a bunch of guys with potential but who are reluctant to put that potential to the test. As a result it lacks a stand-out guy. People in either this thread or another one on the same subject have been shitting on Lemieux simply because he has losses. You yourself are keen to point out the ludicrous (and I agree) situation of Cotto being the biggest fight at 160(ish) but that's down to his being steered to the lineal title. If he wants to claim the title, he's fair game, small or not. It's not like Golovkin wasn't trying to get a Martinez fight before Cotto had the belt. Hell, it's almost like he's chasing the title because he wants to rule middleweight...(!)
> 
> That same criticism you and others are leveling at the guy's at 160 could be leveled at many guys in other divisions; it simply suits your agenda. Thing is, it creates a bizarre paradox wherein someone like MichiganWigger shits on GGG because "he's faced no-one", while wanting Golovkin to face Ward and acting as if that'd suddenly be a great win. It's contradictory.


*head explodes*


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> What does it say about Ward when he achieved everything in his division 4 years ago and has done sweet fuck all since. At least Golovkin is working towards being the undisputed champ in his division. What is Ward working towards? Waiting for smaller fighters and other talents to emerge so his division repopulates. One fighter is moving onwards and upwards, the other is still sitting on his ass waiting around doing a whole lot of nothing. Ward could at least fight someone worthwhile like Degale if he doesn't want any of Kovalev or Stevenson...


He had an injury and a promotional dispute which was well documented and left him sidelined for a while. Also, for about the third time, Kathy Duva has confirmed that she has been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with Kovalev, so to say "he doesn't want any" is asinine. Why would she lie? She's not Ward's promoter. Golovkin is fighting yet another no-hoper next. I'd rather see him fight Ward than Lemieux, and I don't care if Lemieux has a belt. He's not gonna give Golovkin a tough fight.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Elite like Cotto?


No, Cotto isn't elite.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, Cotto isn't elite.


Four-division champ isn't elite?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Four-division champ isn't elite?


Cotto isn't.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> i dont see kovalev saying first ward and then beterbiev or stevenson
> 
> it would be kind of embarrasing for him if you think about it. picking on the smaller guy
> 
> ...


Those guys are in Kovalev's division. Ward has made it clear that he wants to make this fight with Golovkin _and then_ move up to 175. Not that it matters anyway as Golovkin clearly don't want it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How? He wont fight them lol.


:lol:



quincy k said:


> i dont see kovalev saying first ward and then beterbiev or stevenson
> 
> it would be kind of embarrasing for him if you think about it. picking on the smaller guy
> 
> ...


completely different scenario. All of those fights would happen at 175. Ward would have to move up and gain muscle to fight Kovalev and then lose that muscle to fight GGG. It just makes more sense to fight GGG first and then move up


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Cotto isn't.


So he's a poor opponent for a middleweight, same as Trinidad was, right?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> So he's a poor opponent for a middleweight, same as Trinidad was, right?


No, he doesn't compare to Trinidad. Trinidad would have fucked him up, and you'll have a hard time finding anyone who knows anything about this sport and has been watching for more than a few years who would disagree.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, he doesn't compare to Trinidad. Trinidad would have fucked him up, and you'll have a hard time finding anyone who knows anything about this sport and has been watching for more than a few years who would disagree.


So it's OK for Hopkins to fight a smaller guy; that was valid. I understand. Even though that guy had fought once at the weight. That's fine. But Cotto's not a good opponent for Golovkin. I don't know if you're talking about Trinidad fucking up Cotto, but I'm not talking about a head-to-head comparison. I was just curious if it was a win with an asterisk for Hopkins, given the size discrepancy.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> So it's OK for Hopkins to fight a smaller guy; that was valid. I understand. Even though that guy had fought once at the weight. That's fine. But Cotto's not a good opponent for Golovkin. I don't know if you're talking about Trinidad fucking up Cotto, but I'm not talking about a head-to-head comparison. I was just curious if it was a win with an asterisk for Hopkins, given the size discrepancy.


No, you're just trying to deflect from the subject at hand. I don't believe anybody currently fighting at MW can really test Golovkin based on what I've seen, and certainly nobody would be favored to beat him at the weight currently. Hopkins has nothing to do with this conversation, nor does Trinidad, but Trinidad was favored to beat Hopkins at the time that they fought. Hopkins was supposed to be a mere stepping stone on Trinidad's way to a superfight with Roy Jones, and you'd know that had you not just started watching boxing in the last few years. Trinidad was a fucking killer, and to compare him to Cotto is fucking moronic.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> completely different scenario. All of those fights would happen at 175. Ward would have to move up and gain muscle to fight Kovalev and then lose that muscle to fight GGG. It just makes more sense to fight GGG first and then move up


how is it different?

its not normal for champions at a higher weight class to call out fighters at a lower weight class to fight them. even more so to publically put them on their schedule.

canelo did this with jmm but it was somewhat justified as marquez was talking mad shit about him and canelo said they could settle their differences in the ring. marquez was obviously jeolous of canelos public success and for no reason took it out on him. it was a segment on golpe a golpe and thats as far as it went. canelo didnt start publically saying first jmm and then trout.

if andre doenst want 164 move the fuk on.

no reason for ward to say ggg and then kovalev if he doesnt want to make the weight

go fight degale or fonfara


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, you're just trying to deflect from the subject at hand. I don't believe anybody currently fighting at MW can really test Golovkin based on what I've seen, and certainly nobody would be favored to beat him at the weight currently. Hopkins has nothing to do with this conversation, nor does Trinidad, but Trinidad was favored to beat Hopkins at the time that they fought. Hopkins was supposed to be a mere stepping stone on Trinidad's way to a superfight with Roy Jones, and you'd know that had you not just started watching boxing in the last few years. Trinidad was a fucking killer, and to compare him to Cotto is fucking moronic.


I'm not comparing the two. I've just SAID I'm not comparing the two. My point is that people are making out like Golovkin is picking on smaller guys, when those "smaller" guys are fighting in his own division. Meanwhile Ward is for some reason being given carte blanche to wait for a middleweight, despite Ward's own fans claiming he's "cleared out" 168, which: a) he never actually did, and b) the division has replenished.

Ward would be favourite to beat Golovkin. That's a given. He'd be favourite against arguably anyone 175 and below. I don't understand why there's such a clamouring from a select group for him to face Golovkin when those same people will often play down Golovkin. Either he's a great MW or he's hyped shit.

As for Ward...he should just look to test himself before it's too late and his only legacy is one of missed opportunities.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how is it different?
> 
> its not normal for champions at a higher weight class to call out fighters at a lower weight class to fight them. even more so to publically put them on their schedule.
> 
> ...


Ward said when he goes to 175, that it's permanent and he's not moving back down. Ward vs GGG is best at 168 as Ward is there now and GGG plans to go there after he cleans up 160. So Ward vs GGG makes much more sense happening first. Once Ward goes to 175, that fight will be almost impossible to make. I see people already trying to dismiss the fight by saying Ward fought at 172 in his last fight or that he's a light heavyweight when he fully plans to fight at 168 in his next fight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward said when he goes to 175, that it's permanent and he's not moving back down. Ward vs GGG is best at 168 as Ward is there now and GGG plans to go there after he cleans up 160. So Ward vs GGG makes much more sense happening first. Once Ward goes to 175, that fight will be almost impossible to make. I see people already trying to dismiss the fight by saying Ward fought at 172 in his last fight or that he's a light heavyweight when he fully plans to fight at 168 in his next fight


Are people gonna look back on Ward's career though and see now until he moves to 175 as "dead years"? There's no-one at 168 apparently but how long is the guy willing to wait for GGG? He could move up and face the likes of Stevenson, Kovalev, and Beterbiev. They'd look better on his CV than a couple of 168 nobodies and a MW. Hell, when's the guy gonna move his ass up to heavyweight like he said he would?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Are people gonna look back on Ward's career though and see now until he moves to 175 as "dead years"? There's no-one at 168 apparently but how long is the guy willing to wait for GGG? He could move up and face the likes of Stevenson, Kovalev, and Beterbiev. They'd look better on his CV than a couple of 168 nobodies and a MW. Hell, when's the guy gonna move his ass up to heavyweight like he said he would?


James DeGale seems like the number 2 guy in the division in my eyes. That's a good fight. Hopefully Abraham loses to somebody like Giberto Ramirez and that fight would be easy to make for Ward. The winner of Badou Jack and George Groves is good also. Idk if he can fight anybody from PBC though


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward said when he goes to 175, that it's permanent and he's not moving back down. Ward vs GGG is best at 168 as Ward is there now and GGG plans to go there after he cleans up 160. So Ward vs GGG makes much more sense happening first. Once Ward goes to 175, that fight will be almost impossible to make. I see people already trying to dismiss the fight by saying Ward fought at 172 in his last fight or that he's a light heavyweight when he fully plans to fight at 168 in his next fight


how do you know ggg plans to move up to 168? about two months ago he was claiming that he wanted to fight floyd at 154.

i dont think hes having weight problems as he just weighed in on fight night at 170 for the monroe fight.

i dont see anyone complaining about ggg/lemuix or ggg/canelo

the canelo fight will be ppv at probably 800k buys


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Guys GGG doesn't want to face Ward. No boxing fans apparently want small GGG to face big Ward either.. Although I swear this was talked about as a good fight like a fucking month ago, when the article came out about GGG telling Ward to stop talking because at an HBO meeting nobody has a date to Ward said no to a fight because of his shoulder and promoter issues.. Now that he doesn't have any, nobody wants the fight. :rofl Just leave the GGG fans alone, GGG may not ever move up from 160 now!! Ward needs to quit picking on little guys who called out his weight class and about a month ago 'shredded' or 'bodied' Ward because Ward didn't want the fight while injured with contract issues.. :sad5

People in that thread saying Ward had excuses all along.. now it's why does GGG need to move up to face Ward.. Why is Ward picking on GGG instead of moving up? atsch :rofl

Just leave them alone man...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: Guys GGG doesn't want to face Ward. No boxing fans apparently want small GGG to face big Ward either.. Although I swear this was talked about as a good fight like a fucking month ago, when the article came out about GGG telling Ward to stop talking because at an HBO meeting nobody has a date to Ward said no to a fight because of his shoulder and promoter issues.. Now that he doesn't have any, nobody wants the fight. :rofl Just leave the GGG fans alone, GGG may not ever move up from 160 now!! Ward needs to quit picking on little guys who called out his weight class and about a month ago 'shredded' or 'bodied' Ward because Ward didn't want the fight while injured with contract issues.. :sad5
> 
> People in that thread saying Ward had excuses all along.. now it's why does GGG need to move up to face Ward.. Why is Ward picking on GGG instead of moving up? atsch :rofl
> 
> Just leave them alone man...


:lol: you feel me man. Then they look at you all crazy when you highlight all of this. I swear we just had debates 2 weeks ago about how Ward ducked GGG or how Ward turned down a fight with GGG (while he was injured and in court). Now that Ward called the bluff, the narrative has changed


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

ward is not picking on ggg

he is the 168 champion trying to drag up the 160 champion

he had no problem accepting a 168 fight against the 175 champion

why is it so hard for him not to go to 164 and make the fight


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: you feel me man. Then they look at you all crazy when you highlight all of this. I swear we just had debates 2 weeks ago about how Ward ducked GGG or how Ward turned down a fight with GGG (while he was injured and in court). Now that Ward called the bluff, the narrative has changed


Completely changed, it's quite amusing to watch.. :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward is not picking on ggg
> 
> he is the 168 champion trying to drag up the 160 champion
> 
> ...


Drag up the guy who this year tried to negotiate a fight at the weight you're dragging him up to.. Yeah man. 
I know I know, Froch fight was worth more money so it's okay for GGG to accept the weight for 1 and not the other.. Oh, but Mayweather was a dick for it. :good

Like I said, I'm done on the subject.. Everything that can and will be said has already been said.. It's just going in circles now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Drag up the guy who this year tried to negotiate a fight at the weight you're dragging him up to.. Yeah man.
> I know I know, Froch fight was worth more money so it's okay for GGG to accept the weight for 1 and not the other.. Oh, but Mayweather was a dick for it. :good
> 
> Like I said, I'm done on the subject.. Everything that can and will be said has already been said.. It's just going in circles now.


why did floyd fight cotto at 154 but canelo at 152

my guess is that he believed he needed an advantage against alvarez

no different than golovkin thinking he needs an advantage against ward

do you have any links with people crying about it here on the chb forum?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Completely changed, it's quite amusing to watch.. :lol:


exactly, I never seen a fan base have such little faith in their fighter or baby their fighter so much. I want Ward to fight GGG and move up to the full limit to fight Kovalev. I hope he fights him, Beterbiev, Stevenson, Gonzalez, etc there.

I'm one of Lara's biggest fans. I hope he gets to fight GGG at 160 even though I think he'd lose that fight. I hope he gets the opportunity to prove how skilled he is. I wanted Mayweather to move up and fight Canelo and Lara. I also wanted him to fight the best Pacquiao and when Pac got knocked out, I hoped that Pacquiao would reestablish himself, prove to still be a great fighter and fight Floyd.

But hey maybe my expectations are higher.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why did floyd fight cotto at 154 but canelo at 152
> 
> my guess is that he believed he needed an advantage against alvarez
> 
> no different than golovkin thinking he needs an advantage against ward


honestly if GGG wanted the fight at 166, I'd be more inclined to go with it. I have absolutely no trust that Ward can make 164. Yall are begging for him to move up in weight, but at the same time saying he should accept that low catchweight. Asking for 164 to me means, "we don't want to fight"


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> exactly, I never seen a fan base have such little faith in their fighter or baby their fighter so much. I want Ward to fight GGG and move up to the full limit to fight Kovalev. I hope he fights him, Beterbiev, Stevenson, Gonzalez, etc there.
> 
> I'm one of Lara's biggest fans. I hope he gets to fight GGG at 160 even though I think he'd lose that fight. I hope he gets the opportunity to prove how skilled he is. I wanted Mayweather to move up and fight Canelo and Lara. I also wanted him to fight the best Pacquiao and when Pac got knocked out, I hoped that Pacquiao would reestablish himself, prove to still be a great fighter and fight Floyd.
> 
> But hey maybe my expectations are higher.


but he hasnt yet, has he?

you know, moved up and fought at 175 against kovalv, stevenson or beterbiev so you have absolutely no basis to judge ggg on in reference to ward possibly not asking for a catchweight. until andre steps up and fight any of those three guys at 175 and not a catchweight your position is pure conjecture


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why did floyd fight cotto at 154 but canelo at 152
> 
> my guess is that he believed he needed an advantage against alvarez
> 
> ...


Not going back to look for links that far back, but if you're asking if I have links for people crying about Floyd requesting 152 I'm sure it's not hard to find..

And I'm glad you agree, both requests were completely unnecessary. Even though 1 is 2lbs under the weight limit and another is 4lbs for a much bigger guy.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> honestly if GGG wanted the fight at 166, I'd be more inclined to go with it. I have absolutely no trust that Ward can make 164. Yall are begging for him to move up in weight, but at the same time saying he should accept that low catchweight. Asking for 164 to me means, "we don't want to fight"


whose yall?

im not begging ward to move up in weight just the same as im not begging ggg to move up.

i think ward would be making a huge mistake fighitng kovalev. he should fight a fonfara first


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> exactly, I never seen a fan base have such little faith in their fighter or baby their fighter so much. I want Ward to fight GGG and move up to the full limit to fight Kovalev. I hope he fights him, Beterbiev, Stevenson, Gonzalez, etc there.
> 
> I'm one of Lara's biggest fans. I hope he gets to fight GGG at 160 even though I think he'd lose that fight. I hope he gets the opportunity to prove how skilled he is. I wanted Mayweather to move up and fight Canelo and Lara. I also wanted him to fight the best Pacquiao and when Pac got knocked out, I hoped that Pacquiao would reestablish himself, prove to still be a great fighter and fight Floyd.
> 
> But hey maybe my expectations are higher.


It's because you 1 want fighters you're a fan of tested to see how good they really are, 2 you can handle a fighter you're a fan of taking a loss.. Mike Jones lost, big deal life moves on you're still posting.. Hank Lundy's lost a few, big deal life moves on I'm still posting.. I'm reading comments on here saying people just want GGG to face Ward because he'll probably lose and why should GGG risk a loss before he gets his big payday with Canelo/Cotto :lol:.. So him not losing is more important to you than a legit challenge? Whatever..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Not going back to look for links that far back, but if you're asking if I have links for people crying about Floyd requesting 152 I'm sure it's not hard to find..
> 
> And I'm glad you agree, both requests were completely unnecessary. Even though 1 is 2lbs under the weight limit and another is 4lbs for a much bigger guy.


one or two pounds can make a difference for some fighters and could be the reason why canelo has fought at 155 his last four fights and garcias last two fights were at 142


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> one or two pounds can make a difference for some fighters and could be the reason why canelo has fought at 155 his last four fights and garcias last two fights were at 142


I agree, and I think Canelo's team should have stuck to their guns not went below 154. Floyd would have fought Canelo, if not at that time he would have before now..


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Groves sitting Froch on his ass and being robbed by a British stoppage was greater than anything gocluckin has done his entire career


:deal Groves with Booth would have beaten the hype out of Golovkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> but he hasnt yet, has he?
> 
> you know, moved up and fought at 175 against kovalv, stevenson or beterbiev so you have absolutely no basis to judge ggg on in reference to ward possibly not asking for a catchweight. until andre steps up and fight any of those three guys at 175 and not a catchweight your position is pure conjecture


do you not get my point? I said I would like for Ward to do those things and face those beasts. GGG fans want to keep him away from anybody who'll challenge him


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> I'm not comparing the two. I've just SAID I'm not comparing the two. My point is that people are making out like Golovkin is picking on smaller guys, when those "smaller" guys are fighting in his own division. Meanwhile Ward is for some reason being given carte blanche to wait for a middleweight, despite Ward's own fans claiming he's "cleared out" 168, which: a) he never actually did, and b) the division has replenished.
> 
> Ward would be favourite to beat Golovkin. That's a given. He'd be favourite against arguably anyone 175 and below. I don't understand why there's such a clamouring from a select group for him to face Golovkin when those same people will often play down Golovkin. Either he's a great MW or he's hyped shit.
> 
> As for Ward...he should just look to test himself before it's too late and his only legacy is one of missed opportunities.


Why in the world would you even bring up Trinidad and Hopkins, then? They have nothing to do with the subject at hand and Cotto doesn't compare to Trinidad. And no, it's not either he's a great MW or hyped shit. He's not great as he hasn't done nearly enough in professional boxing to be considered great, and he's clearly not shit. IMO, he's an excellent fighter fighting in an awful division who has yet to be tested and who I can't see being tested by anybody currently fighting in his division. If you want to see him continue to bang out no-hopers at MW because that's all the division currently has to offer, then good for you, but I'd much rather see him fight someone who actually has a chance of beating him. Same with Ward, I'd love to see him move up and fight Kovalev. If there's one nice thing about Golovkin not wanting anything to do with Ward, and he clearly does not anything to do with him despite some clowns on here claiming the opposite, it's that hopefully Ward will get the message and he can move up to LHW sooner. I wouldn't mind seeing him beat up DeGale and the Groves-Jack winner first, though.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> do you not get my point? I said I would like for Ward to do those things and face those beasts. GGG fans want to keep him away from anybody who'll challenge him


It does seem that way. This thread has really touched a nerve with Golovstans, hasn't it? :yep

It went from most of them claiming that he was being ducked by everyone under the sun, including Ward, to "why doesn't Ward go pick on someone bigger than him, it's not fair for him to want to fight my hero".


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> do you not get my point? I said I would like for Ward to do those things and face those beasts. GGG fans want to keep him away from anybody who'll challenge him


like i said.

i just dont see stevenson or kovalev saying that their immediate future plans are to fight ward and then fight each other

they would look pretty stupid

like, why would the super middleweight champion have anything to do with the light heavy weight division.

if ward wants to move up and challenge them so be it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It does seem that way. This thread has really touched a nerve with Golovstans, hasn't it? :yep
> .


"Golovstans" ? Doesn't really work, does it?

How about "Triple G-Tards?"

Wait, I AM one ! :rolleyes


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Golovstans" ? Doesn't really work, does it?
> 
> How about "Triple G-Tards?"
> 
> Wait, I AM one ! :rolleyes


What would the Ward fan boys be called? Genital WARTS??


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> "Golovstans" ? Doesn't really work, does it?
> 
> How about "Triple G-Tards?"
> 
> Wait, I AM one ! :rolleyes


It works for me. That or Golovtards.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, Cotto isn't elite.


You're a funny guy.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He had an injury and a promotional dispute which was well documented and left him sidelined for a while. Also, for about the third time, Kathy Duva has confirmed that she has been in talks with Ward's people about a fight with Kovalev, so to say "he doesn't want any" is asinine. Why would she lie? She's not Ward's promoter. Golovkin is fighting yet another no-hoper next. I'd rather see him fight Ward than Lemieux, and I don't care if Lemieux has a belt. He's not gonna give Golovkin a tough fight.


Talks don't mean shit when one team is clearly looking at another fighter first. The fighter in question won't be moving up for at least another year, this means these talks won't progress very far.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Talks don't mean shit when one team is clearly looking at another fighter first. The fighter in question won't be moving up for at least another year, this means these talks won't progress very far.


That was the plan, but Golovkin has since made it clear that he doesn't want any. Try to follow along or fuck off. It's not anybody else's job to read along and comprehend for you.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

GGG taking care of his division, Kova taking care of his, meanwhile Ward trying hard to latch on to either of their coattails.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone else feel like GGG ducking ward a little bit?. No offense to him but he contradicts himself. Says "anyone from 154 to 168". But wants ward at a catchweight of 164, yet hes comfortable fighting floyd at 154 being drained lol


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That was the plan, but Golovkin has since made it clear that he doesn't want any. Try to follow along or fuck off. It's not anybody else's job to read along and comprehend for you.


He's made clear that he wants to unify his division, and will take a money fight against a couple of higher profile 168ers then Ward, if presented. How the heck do you not understand that?

Thank heavens there wasn't much of an internet when Hopkins was fighting at 160. Posters like you would be all over him crying about how come he wants to face former WW's instead of moving up right away. atsch


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> He's made clear that he wants to unify his division, and will take a money fight against a couple of higher profile 168ers then Ward, if presented. How the heck do you not understand that?
> 
> Thank heavens there wasn't much of an internet when Hopkins was fighting at 160. Posters like you would be all over him crying about how come he wants to face former WW's instead of moving up right away. atsch


I do understand that. He wants no parts of Ward. No need to try to deflect. This thread is about Ward, Golovkin and Kovalev. Golovkin don't want it, and it's really just that simple.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I do understand that. He wants no parts of Ward. No need to try to deflect. This thread is about Ward, Golovkin and Kovalev. Golovkin don't want it, and it's really just that simple.


You saying he wants no part of Ward, which "You're side" repeats constantly only reaks of desperation. You're entitlded to think whatever you want. I think people who are a lot less angrily vested to some old war, probably see it different. I don't think they are afraid. That's a silly term to use man. Think of something better, or at least, more accurate a description that doesn't have to wade waist high through some old hatred of another fighter tranferred. Leery? Concnerned? :think

If they were scheduled to fight next, I'd pick Ward to win too. I don't think he'd KO GGG, but he'd probablyh win a clear decision. Hell, I'd rather GGG take a fight at 168 before fighting Ward. He's allowed isn't he? It'll happen unless Ward had moved up.

Yes, it is about Ward. And possible opponents he mentions. Honesly, I'm fine with any of those. I'd even let a fight at 175 for Ward slide before Kovalev. But props to him if he jumps right to it.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Ward is the A side. GGG has no right to demand a catchweight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

"Ward's people [Roc Nation Sports] told me they are not interested in doing it next," Duva said. "They want to fight [middleweight titlist] Gennady Golovkin _*first.*_"

so i guess that would make sergey kovalev second?

since the ggg/ward fight is not going to happen then through the process of elimination andre ward is going to fight sergey kovalev next, right?

rofl lmfao andre ward fans are going to look like compete fuken morons when ward does not fight kovalev in his next fight.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Golovstans" ? Doesn't really work, does it?
> 
> How about "Triple G-Tards?"
> 
> Wait, I AM one ! :rolleyes


Drop the triple, just "G-tards" is pretty smooth.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> You saying he wants no part of Ward, which "You're side" repeats constantly only reaks of desperation. You're entitlded to think whatever you want. I think people who are a lot less angrily vested to some old war, probably see it different. I don't think they are afraid. That's a silly term to use man. Think of something better, or at least, more accurate a description that doesn't have to wade waist high through some old hatred of another fighter tranferred. Leery? Concnerned? :think
> 
> If they were scheduled to fight next, I'd pick Ward to win too. I don't think he'd KO GGG, but he'd probablyh win a clear decision. Hell, I'd rather GGG take a fight at 168 before fighting Ward. He's allowed isn't he? It'll happen unless Ward had moved up.
> 
> Yes, it is about Ward. And possible opponents he mentions. Honesly, I'm fine with any of those. I'd even let a fight at 175 for Ward slide before Kovalev. But props to him if he jumps right to it.


It's not just what I think. Golovkin doesn't want to fight Ward per Golovkin himself. That's a fact.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> It's not just what I think. Golovkin doesn't want to fight Ward per Golovkin himself. That's a fact.


Ok, so he doesn't want to move to 168 and fight him this instance. And? You know there's fights that matter already in his own division. It'll happen if they are both at 168, or maybe it's too late. Maybe it happens at 175 someday. Shit happens. Look at MP v FMjr. Long time to be angry about one fight when there's still plenty of good ones each has on the horizon.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Laratooslick said:


> Ward is the A side. GGG has no right to demand a catchweight.


:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:


Dude what are you laughing at, you think they let just anybody fight on BET?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Ok, so he doesn't want to move to 168 and fight him this instance. And? You know there's fights that matter already in his own division. It'll happen if they are both at 168, or maybe it's too late. Maybe it happens at 175 someday. Shit happens. Look at MP v FMjr. Long time to be angry about one fight when there's still plenty of good ones each has on the horizon.


Nobody is angry. I'm just pointing out the simple fact that Golovkin doesn't want to step in the ring with Andre Ward. You don't have to like it, but you can't refute it. He went from "maybe, yes" to "hell fucking no", maybe because he saw the Paul Smith fight and envisioned himself on the losing end of that type of beating. I don't know what it is, but Golovkin clearly wants no parts of this guy.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Nobody is angry. I'm just pointing out the simple fact that Golovkin doesn't want to step in the ring with Andre Ward. You don't have to like it, but you can't refute it. He went from "maybe, yes" to "hell fucking no", maybe because he saw the Paul Smith fight and envisioned himself on the losing end of that type of beating. I don't know what it is, but Golovkin clearly wants no parts of this guy.


Oh, so you're just trolling :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nobody is angry. I'm just pointing out the simple fact that Golovkin doesn't want to step in the ring with Andre Ward. You don't have to like it, but you can't refute it. He went from "maybe, yes" to "hell fucking no", maybe because he saw the Paul Smith fight and envisioned himself on the losing end of that type of beating. I don't know what it is, but Golovkin clearly wants no parts of this guy.


Sorry guy, but you saying that is nothing more then your opinion still. There's nothing to refute, since there's no fact you made. If your proof is nothing more then that he hasn't, well, good luck with that logic in the long run.

Give me a break with that Paul Smith baloney. The mere fact that his staying in his division to complete a goal first, a division he makes weight with ease and with big fights ahead, means nothing and that only GGG being scared is the case, then If you really think this way, and aren't trolling, then there's no point continuing discussion with you. I prefer people who can be open minded, and not stuck in some old war.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Idk how some GGG fans haven't realized that GGG is afraid of Ward yet. Some have accepted it already


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:


Its true though. Hes a more accompplished fighter and has done more in his career. I dont get how he wouldnt be the A side


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Idk how some GGG fans haven't realized that GGG is afraid of Ward yet. Some have accepted it already


So you must be one of those that accepted that Floyd was afraid of Pac for about 5 years.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> So you must be one of those that accepted that Floyd was afraid of Pac for about 5 years.


Floyd offered Manny 50/50 and a 14 day cutoff on testing in 2010. That doesn't sound like he was afraid


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd offered Manny 50/50 and a 14 day cutoff on testing in 2010. That doesn't sound like he was afraid


Loeffler said. â€œGGG would fight Ward on a 50-50 basis, the best 160-pounder versus the best 168-pounder [at] 164 [and] a 50-50 split on all proceeds. But it seems like Ward needs more tuneup fights.â€


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Loeffler said. â€œGGG would fight Ward on a 50-50 basis, the best 160-pounder versus the best 168-pounder [at] 164 [and] a 50-50 split on all proceeds. But it seems like Ward needs more tuneup fights.â€


164 = I don't want to fight


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 164 = I don't want to fight


I'll fight Floyd at 160
164 for GGG? hell naw.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> I'll fight Floyd at 160
> 164 for GGG? hell naw.


I'll fight Chavez Jr and Froch at 168.
Andre Ward? Oh my god, I just shit myself.
:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I'll fight Floyd at 160
> 164 for GGG? hell naw.


Yeah I guess that means GGG is ducking too since he actually SIGNED a contract to fight at 168 vs Chavez.

lmao at any idiot who thinks Ward was serious about going to 160


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> I'll fight Chavez Jr and Froch at 168.
> Andre Ward? Oh my god, I just shit myself.
> :yep


Exactly! We can keep going around in circles talking the same shit but you clowns will insist that GGG is ducking Ward but ward is not ducking GGG when he does the same thing:deal


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I guess that means GGG is ducking too since he actually SIGNED a contract to fight at 168 vs Chavez.
> 
> lmao at any idiot who thinks Ward was serious about going to 160


Oh, that old, "he was only joking" bullshit excuse:lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Exactly! We can keep going around in circles talking the same shit but you clowns will insist that GGG is ducking Ward but ward is not ducking GGG when he does the same thing:deal


But he quite clearly isn't doing the same thing. He wants to fight Golovkin but Golovkin doesn't want to fight him. That Paul Smith destruction has Golovkin shitting in his undies apparently. :deal


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> But he quite clearly isn't doing the same thing. He wants to fight Golovkin but Golovkin doesn't want to fight him. That Paul Smith destruction has Golovkin shitting in his undies apparently. :deal


The 164 offer is readily available. Put up or shut up time.:deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> The 164 offer is readily available. Put up or shut up time.:deal


Except Golovkin is already signed to fight some paper champ who got KTFO by the Mexican with the Michael Jackson skin disease. :deal

168 for Chavez and Froch, but Ward only gets a fake verbal offer through the media for a catchweight fight when Golovkin is already contractually obligated to fight some chump. I call bullshit.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Except Golovkin is already signed to fight some paper champ who got KTFO by the Mexican with the Michael Jackson skin disease. :deal
> 
> 168 for Chavez and Froch, but Ward only gets a fake verbal offer through the media for a catchweight fight when Golovkin is already contractually obligated to fight some chump. I call bullshit.


Froch & Chavez bring large viewership, not something that Ward does.

No reason a Ward-GGG fight at 164 couldn't happen after GGG's fight against Lemeiux.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Golovkin doesn't want anything to do with Ward right now and all you have to do is listen to him to understand that. I'm not sure why his fans won't just leave it alone.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Except Golovkin is already signed to fight some paper champ who got KTFO by the Mexican with the Michael Jackson skin disease. :deal
> 
> 168 for Chavez and Froch, but Ward only gets a fake verbal offer through the media for a catchweight fight when Golovkin is already contractually obligated to fight some chump. I call bullshit.


The offer only happened cause Ward starting talking out his ass. GGG's team called Ward's bluff and Ward has not accepted. Even a BS verbal acceptance through the media would do.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Golovkin doesn't want anything to do with Ward right now and all you have to do is listen to him to understand that. I'm not sure why his fans won't just leave it alone.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


^This. But I am sure why they won't leave it alone. It's because they're fucking stupid and they're all on his nuts.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

KERRIGAN said:


> Froch & Chavez bring large viewership, not something that Ward does.
> 
> No reason a Ward-GGG fight at 164 couldn't happen after GGG's fight against Lemeiux.


164 has nothing to do with viewership. It's an offer they know Ward will refuse as his last fight was at 172 and he'd likely be drained to shit at 164. This is no different from Roach telling Mosley he had to come down to 142 to get a fight with Pacquiao before Mosley was completely shot. Team Golovkin don't want it period.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> ^This. But I am sure why they won't leave it alone. It's because they're fucking stupid and they're all on his nuts.


No, they won't leave it alone cause some of you retards keep bringing it up. :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> No, they won't leave it alone cause some of you retards keep bringing it up. :deal


Golovkin don't want it with Ward. Case closed. I know it probably hurts, but maybe you should try to ignore that fact rather than trying to fight it. If you stop replying, this thread is sure to disappear off the front page eventually.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cormega said:


> 164 has nothing to do with viewership. It's an offer they know Ward will refuse as his last fight was at 172 and he'd likely be drained to shit at 164. This is no different from Roach telling Mosley he had to come down to 142 to get a fight with Pacquiao before Mosley was completely shot. Team Golovkin don't want it period.


Ward was only 172 because he has been off for so long.

Offering 164 is a big risk because what happens if Ward accepted?

It would then look pretty bad for Golovkin's team to back out of that.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Golovkin don't want it with Ward. Case closed. I know it probably hurts, but maybe you should try to ignore that fact rather than trying to fight it. If you stop replying, this thread is sure to disappear off the front page eventually.


GGG is doing his own thing at 160 right now with big fights coming up and does not need Ward at this point. But the offer is available for ward, maybe you're just trying to write a check he's not willing to cash.

Ward should just man up like Canelo did when he fought Floyd.

Stop posting bullshit and this thread will go away:deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward needs to move up, he's massive. He also needs to agree to lose an extra 4 pounds, because he's too good. 

A healthy Ward is too dangerous.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward needs to move up, he's massive. He also needs to agree to lose an extra 4 pounds, because he's too good.
> 
> A healthy Ward is too dangerous.


andre ward is going to look like a complete fool when cant fight 164 ggg who is signed to fight lemiuex and he does not fight kovalev, who has no one signed at the moment.

ward could easily step up right now and make the fight with kovalev, who was admittidely his number two option, now that ggg is not going to happen but he wont because he knows that he has about as much as chance at beating sergey as ggg has at beating him

painted himself right into a corner and dumfuk ward fans are so clueless that they will still defend him when he is walking around with paint all over the bottom of his shoes

by the way, who said ward has to move up?

not me


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks that the reason Golovkin won't fight Ward at 168 is because he wants to stay at 160 in case of a fight with Floyd in the future. The reason he would go to 168 for Froch and Chavez Jr is because those are fights that would broaden his mass appeal. The Ward fight would certainly give him more rep with boxing fans but honestly not that many casual fans care about Ward since he hasn't been on HBO in almost 2 years. So it's not worth it go up and make it impossible to make it to 154 to fight Floyd after Floyd fights Berto.

Btw I think Ward easily beats Golovkin, I just don't believe Golovkin to be scared of really anybody.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Oh, that old, "he was only joking" bullshit excuse:lol:


Ward Jokes. Golovkin's word (by proxy, when his trainer speaks in interviews) is carved in stone. :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Ward Jokes. Golovkin's word (by proxy, when his trainer speaks in interviews) is carved in stone. :deal


this is so damn stupid. GGG SIGNED a damn contract for a fight at 168 vs Chavez.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-gennady-golovkin-talks


> Golovkin, who was willing to move up in weight, signed for the 12-round super middleweight fight weeks ago, but Chavez and Top Rank have been going back and forth, unable to come to terms. Arum said Chavez's contract with Top Rank expires in October 2015 and one of the central issues in the negotiation for the Golovkin fight was Top Rank's desire to have him sign an extension, but Chavez did not want to.


I swear, the GGG fan base are the softest fans in history. I'm not even going to call him GGG anymore. Kovalev's initials are GGG now. Golovkin is no G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> andre ward is going to look like a complete fool when cant fight 164 ggg who is signed to fight lemiuex and he does not fight kovalev, who has no one signed at the moment.
> 
> ward could easily step up right now and make the fight with kovalev, who was admittidely his number two option, now that ggg is not going to happen but he wont because he knows that he has about as much as chance at beating sergey as ggg has at beating him
> 
> ...


Kovalev himself has said that he wants to fight Ward next year as well. His next fight is in Russia and he said when he fights Ward it'll be on ppv. He also noted that they can't do a ppv in Russia. So it's impossible for Ward to fight Kovalev next unless he doesn't fight for a year which is stupid.

So there's nothing wrong with Ward taking about 2 more fights at 168 before he moves up



> Q: Can Andre Ward be forced into Russia?
> Kovalev= No, he wonâ€™t even appear here. Thereâ€™s no reason to fight him in Russia because [that fight would be] on pay-per-view, and Russia is not about pay-per-view right now. We shall wait for this fight in the next year.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> this is so damn stupid. GGG SIGNED a damn contract for a fight at 168 vs Chavez.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-gennady-golovkin-talks
> 
> I swear, the GGG fan base are the softest fans in history. I'm not even going to call him GGG anymore. Kovalev's initials are GGG now. Golovkin is no G.


I'm not talking about any contract, I'm talking about the Ward scenario. I'm so, so tired of this conversation now though.

Yes, it's apparent GGG & co want nothing to do with Ward right now.
Yes, they were open to Chavez Jr or Froch at 168.
Yes, both those names were better risk/reward prospects than Ward.
Yes, asking for 164 is a bit of a bitch move.
No, I don't really care that they've done it. They're telling Ward If he wants the fight he can have it on their terms. That's just typical haggling BS.

My only real concern about this palaver is that Ward is wasting yet more time over a middleweight who most Ward fans seem to think is average anyway. It'd be a good fight if the timing was right but it simply isn't. Golovkin needs to remove the doubt at 160. Will Ward still be around at 168 then, and if so who exactly should he fight? He's been running on credit since the Super Six (World Boxing Clasic Tournament), and needs to prove he's still worthy of the accolades.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> I'm not talking about any contract, I'm talking about the Ward scenario. I'm so, so tired of this conversation now though.
> 
> Yes, it's apparent GGG & co want nothing to do with Ward right now.
> Yes, they were open to Chavez Jr or Froch at 168.
> ...


aight, well I can live with that. You're keeping it real. My friend has the same stance basically thinking that Ward is wasting his time chasing GGG when he doesn't want to fight. I personally think Ward can still take 2 good fights at 168 that'll enhance his legacy and if GGG is available right afterward or before that, then take it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> aight, well I can live with that. You're keeping it real. My friend has the same stance basically thinking that Ward is wasting his time chasing GGG when he doesn't want to fight. I personally think Ward can still take 2 good fights at 168 that'll enhance his legacy and if GGG is available right afterward or before that, then take it.


Ward as 1 or two good fights at 168. The problem is that these fights wont happen soon. Or do you think DeGale fights Ward lets say next year? I cant. Then you have the winner of Groves-Jack wich is a solid enough fight but nothing special.
I can see why Ward looks at Golovkin. 168 doesnt give him too many good fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Ward as 1 or two good fights at 168. The problem is that these fights wont happen soon. Or do you think DeGale fights Ward lets say next year? I cant. Then you have the winner of Groves-Jack wich is a solid enough fight but nothing special.
> I can see why Ward looks at Golovkin. 168 doesnt give him too many good fights.


I was hoping Ramirez beat Abraham so that Ward could fight him. The immediate problem is that idk who Ward can really fight next. Groves/Jack, DeGale, Ramirez wouldn't be ready until early next year probably.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was hoping Ramirez beat Abraham so that Ward could fight him. The immediate problem is that idk who Ward can really fight next. Groves/Jack, DeGale, Ramirez wouldn't be ready until early next year probably.


I also doubt that Ramirez would fight Ward if he beats Abraham. And Ramirez still has to get the Abraham fight wich probably would happen next year. So then if he wins he still wont fight Ward any time soon. At least not in 2016 imo. Ward just isnt lucrative enough for these guys.
I think Wards next opponent will be very disappointing.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev himself has said that he wants to fight Ward next year as well. His next fight is in Russia and he said when he fights Ward it'll be on ppv. He also noted that they can't do a ppv in Russia. So it's impossible for Ward to fight Kovalev next unless he doesn't fight for a year which is stupid.
> 
> So there's nothing wrong with Ward taking about 2 more fights at 168 before he moves up


the way that i read it is that ward wanted ggg first and then kovalev second. when it was made apparant that ggg would only take the fight at 164 three weeks ago and ward confirming that he did not want it on july 22, then andre shouldve immediately made it known that he wanted to fight sergey if kovalev were to beat nadjib now since he was his number two option. after all, ward has been pretty vocal in the media reagrding golovkin so one might surmise that he would have no problem being vocal with kovalev if he actually wanted the fight

instead, nothing.

if he really wanted to fight kovalev he shouldve been there in the media demanding the fight, even asking for it at sergeys post fight interview like lara did with canelo

he didnt do it because he doesnt want it.

hes not stepping up to fight kovalev just the same as golovkin is not steping up to fight him

real basic, real simple


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> this is so damn stupid. GGG SIGNED a damn contract for a fight at 168 vs Chavez.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-julio-cesar-chavez-jr-gennady-golovkin-talks
> 
> I swear, the GGG fan base are the softest fans in history. I'm not even going to call him GGG anymore. Kovalev's initials are GGG now. Golovkin is no G.


why did maywether sign a "damn contract" to fight cotto at 154 but demanded a fight with canelo at 152?

i think floyd actually came out and even denounced catch weights saying that he wanted to fight people at their best

by your logic, if golovkin is not a g then neither is ward or mayweather...apples to apples


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> aight, well I can live with that. You're keeping it real. My friend has the same stance basically thinking that Ward is wasting his time chasing GGG when he doesn't want to fight. I personally think Ward can still take 2 good fights at 168 that'll enhance his legacy and if GGG is available right afterward or before that, then take it.


If Ward's absence has had one positive effect it's that there are now some better opponents for him at 168, although of the other champions he's beaten one and the others aren't established, so will always attract naysayers, much the same way Golovkin's opponents do. Ward's shafted his own career with the Goossen farce really. He had great momentum after beating Froch, he looked good getting a stoppage vs Dawson, though the draining devalues the win substantially, and he could've either unified 168 or moved up and by now been a two-weight champion. Instead...well. He needs to drop the prima donna act for one thing and just build his reputation among the casuals, 'cause they're where the money is. People slate Golovkin for his opponents but he's out there fighting regularly. He'll have 3 this year, he had 3 last year, and four in 2013. Ward's had TWO fucking fights in the same time. Many factors play into that, I know, but Ward has to bear some of the blame.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol at these Ward **** posting "he said, she said" articles to make themselves feel better about Son of Golovkin fighting some bum on BET for his next fight.

GGG a G, deal with it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

devon said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that the reason Golovkin won't fight Ward at 168 is because he wants to stay at 160 in case of a fight with Floyd in the future. The reason he would go to 168 for Froch and Chavez Jr is because those are fights that would broaden his mass appeal. The Ward fight would certainly give him more rep with boxing fans but honestly not that many casual fans care about Ward since he hasn't been on HBO in almost 2 years. So it's not worth it go up and make it impossible to make it to 154 to fight Floyd after Floyd fights Berto.
> 
> Btw I think Ward easily beats Golovkin, I just don't believe Golovkin to be scared of really anybody.


Well, I think it's partly what you say. Clearly being a big draw like Mayweather, Froch or Chavez Jr would encourage someone (golovkin in this case) to make allowances in order to get the fight made. There's no doubt in my mind that if Ward was offering Golovkin a comparable pay day that golovkin would fight Ward at 168. However it should be obvious to anyone that Ward is a bigger threat than Froch or Chavez Jr (and possibly even Mayweather although I think that's arguable). So if Golovkin can negotiate something that will be an advantage to him (a 164 cw, for example) then he will obviously attempt to do that. So there are two things going on here. 1) Ward doesn't bring enough to the table to make golovkin want to make allowances 2) Ward is a tough fight so because of #1 golovkin has (and is seemingly using) the leverage that he wouldn't otherwise have facing someone like May, Cobra, JCCjr. I agree with you though, Ain't no one ducking anyone else.


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Well, I think it's partly what you say. Clearly being a big draw like Mayweather, Froch or Chavez Jr would encourage someone (golovkin in this case) to make allowances in order to get the fight made. There's no doubt in my mind that if Ward was offering Golovkin a comparable pay day that golovkin would fight Ward at 168. However it should be obvious to anyone that Ward is a bigger threat than Froch or Chavez Jr (and possibly even Mayweather although I think that's arguable). So if Golovkin can negotiate something that will be an advantage to him (a 164 cw, for example) then he will obviously attempt to do that. So there are two things going on here. 1) Ward doesn't bring enough to the table to make golovkin want to make allowances 2) Ward is a tough fight so because of #1 golovkin has (and is seemingly using) the leverage that he wouldn't otherwise have facing someone like May, Cobra, JCCjr. I agree with you though, Ain't no one ducking anyone else.


I completely Agree. I also think this is a better fight down the line when Ward re-establishes himself in the minds of the people. At the moment people haven't seen Ward fight since Rodriguez really. Only problem is if Ward decides to go to 175 then it makes the Golovkin fight almost impossible.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I also doubt that Ramirez would fight Ward if he beats Abraham. And Ramirez still has to get the Abraham fight wich probably would happen next year. So then if he wins he still wont fight Ward any time soon. At least not in 2016 imo. Ward just isnt lucrative enough for these guys.
> I think Wards next opponent will be very disappointing.


It depends on Arum really for the Ramirez fight. Arum thinks Ramirez can beat GGG and has been lobbying for that fight. So maybe he doesn't mind throwing him in with the wolves. Like I said though, I give Ward 2 more fights max at 168 that I'll tolerate. The 3rd fight from now I hope is GGG or at 175.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm telling you guys Ward vs Golovkin will never happen. Golovkin has Lemieux to deal with still, then Cotto vs Canelo winner, Jacobs, Quillin, etc. 160 is actually a pretty good division at the moment. Ward should do a warm up at 175 and go for Kov after that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the way that i read it is that ward wanted ggg first and then kovalev second. when it was made apparant that ggg would only take the fight at 164 three weeks ago and ward confirming that he did not want it on july 22, then andre shouldve immediately made it known that he wanted to fight sergey if kovalev were to beat nadjib now since he was his number two option. after all, ward has been pretty vocal in the media reagrding golovkin so one might surmise that he would have no problem being vocal with kovalev if he actually wanted the fight
> 
> instead, nothing.
> 
> ...


Things could change in the near future. I don't think it's wise to just give up on a GGG fight just yet. HBO, Kovalev and Ward's team all agree that the Kovalev fight should wait next year and on ppv. Kovalev is the most dependable person in this situation because he won't be losing anytime soon, he'll still be on HBO and he won't be hard to negotiate with. 
GGG could beat Lemuiex and Canelo beats Cotto, then Canelo just decides to go back to 154 to fight Timothy Bradley which I heard was already being discussed next. Or Cotto could avoid GGG more to quote Cotto, "I won't let a sanctioning agency tell me who to fight. I could just keep myself a percentage of my purse". 
Then Andy Lee could rematch Quillin or fight Lara after Saunders.

And then GGG is left with nobody at 160 and Ward is free. GGG could be inclined to move up and face Ward then


quincy k said:


> why did maywether sign a "damn contract" to fight cotto at 154 but demanded a fight with canelo at 152?
> 
> i think floyd actually came out and even denounced catch weights saying that he wanted to fight people at their best
> 
> by your logic, if golovkin is not a g then neither is ward or mayweather...apples to apples


Everybody disliked the catchweight with Mayweather vs Canelo. Though their catchweight was only 2lbs and probably prevented Canelo from having a 22lb weight advantage on Floyd since Canelo weighed 172lbs on fight night against Trout. In that scenario, I don't think the catchweight was as bad because it mitigated the size advantage some while still allowing Canelo to come in still healthy. He was only cutting 1 pound more than his last weigh in. The fight is very similar to Pacquiao vs Cotto.

If GGG asked Ward for a 166lb catchweight, I'd be more inclined to agree with that weight. I'd still dislike, but I could see it being reasonable. 164 is straight bullshit though


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That was the plan, but Golovkin has since made it clear that he doesn't want any. Try to follow along or fuck off. It's not anybody else's job to read along and comprehend for you.


Because he's targeting middleweight supremacy it really is that simple. I've followed along, you seem to think that Golovkin is ducking Ward which is laughable, perhaps you can free your head from Wards ass and understand that. If Ward is at 168lbs in a year or so time and Golovkin has finished at middleweight the fight will more than likely happen, until then quit spouting shit.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Golovtards don't even want to entertain the idea of him fighting Ward. They know Ward would give it to him long dick style. Leave Triple G alone! cry:cry


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I do understand that. He wants no parts of Ward. No need to try to deflect. This thread is about Ward, Golovkin and Kovalev. Golovkin don't want it, and it's really just that simple.


But there is no deflection, you just literally don't understand, that's on you and nobody else.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Because he's targeting middleweight supremacy it really is that simple. I've followed along, you seem to think that Golovkin is ducking Ward which is laughable, perhaps you can free your head from Wards ass and understand that. If Ward is at 168lbs in a year or so time and Golovkin has finished at middleweight the fight will more than likely happen, until then quit spouting shit.


"But, but, because..." Shut up nitwit. Golovkin don't want any because he knows he would lose. It's really THAT simple.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> But there is no deflection, you just literally don't understand, that's on you and nobody else.


Apparently you have no clue what the word deflect means, which doesn't surprise me because you're clearly a moron.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Laratooslick said:


> Ward is the A side. GGG has no right to demand a catchweight.


Neither are the A side, Ward bring nothing to the table.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Things could change in the near future. I don't think it's wise to just give up on a GGG fight just yet. HBO, Kovalev and Ward's team all agree that the Kovalev fight should wait next year and on ppv. Kovalev is the most dependable person in this situation because he won't be losing anytime soon, he'll still be on HBO and he won't be hard to negotiate with.
> GGG could beat Lemuiex and Canelo beats Cotto, then Canelo just decides to go back to 154 to fight Timothy Bradley which I heard was already being discussed next. Or Cotto could avoid GGG more to quote Cotto, "I won't let a sanctioning agency tell me who to fight. I could just keep myself a percentage of my purse".
> Then Andy Lee could rematch Quillin or fight Lara after Saunders.
> 
> ...


i think that you are a little misguided here.

floyd mayweather was the 154 wba, wbc and lineal champion when he asked 154 canelo for a catch weight of 152; "catch weight" really not being the proper term as both fighters were fighting in the same 154 weight class

ggg is the 160 wba, wbc, ibf and ibo champion trying to make a fight with the 168 wba champion at a catch weight of 164.

and my guess is that a "catch weight" would be in between one weight class and another

160 +168 divided by two =164

175 lalonde versus 160 leonard fight at 168


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Apparently you have no clue what the word deflect means, which doesn't surprise me because you're clearly a moron.


Yes obviously I have no idea what deflect means, bellend


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

devon said:


> I completely Agree. *I also think this is a better fight down the line* when Ward re-establishes himself in the minds of the people. At the moment people haven't seen Ward fight since Rodriguez really. Only problem is if Ward decides to go to 175 then it makes the Golovkin fight almost impossible.


Nah. Realistically, this is a fight with a very small window that is closing. Ward will not be at 168 for much longer and both of these guys are already north of 30. If it's going to happen, it should happen now. Anyone comparing Golovkin to Ward is wrong. Long before Ward began looking for paydays, he had already established himself as an elite talent by clearing out his division.

Paydays generally don't come _before_ you really establish yourself. And you also don't demand catchweights against a more established and undefeated fighter, as if you are some sort of superstar just because you happen to be a bit more popular at the moment.

They want 164 for Ward and my question is what the weight would be if Golovkin had shown his worth as a PPV attraction (which he has not). 162?

Beating Ward would make GGG the superstar he seems to think that he already is... It doesn't work the other way around.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ggg is the 160 wba, wbc, ibf and ibo champion


Fail.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 168 +175 divided by two =164


Fail. Again.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Fail.


failing is having been reduced and ridiculed to working when 99 percent of americans are sleeping...the graveshift shift. you really should look for a better job

just dont comment on my posts and i wont comment on yours


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> failing is having been reduced and ridiculed to working when 99 percent of americans are sleeping...the graveshift shift. you really should look for a better job
> 
> just dont comment on my posts and i wont comment on yours


Lame. Do better research next time. You really are nothing if you don't use the copy and paste feature.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Fail. Again.


160 +168 divided by two =164

what a life you have

sitting around reading my posts konwing that i never respond to you unless provoked?

perhaps you should have been a teacher instead of janitor in a hospital having to be around sick people in what you call a life


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 160 +168 divided by two =164
> 
> what a life you have
> 
> ...


Read your initial post again and understand why you are a failure. Try copying and pasting it onto the current page and then we'll just go from there.

Edit: Nice edit.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure if people forgot of Cotto/Golovkin possibly happen or they think too much hurdles would stop that from happening. Cotto/Canelo is very good and GGG/Lemiux will have a fun scrap. Wonder what Ward does in the meantime pretty interesting between these 3. If its true that Ward is after Kovalev thats great means he isnt only focused on GGG. I'll wait cant wait til Oct/Nov.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Read your initial post again and understand why you are a failure. Try copying and pasting it onto the current page and then we'll just go from there.


you work the grave yard shift

your boss and everyone of your coworkers basically hate you


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

techks said:


> Not sure if people forgot of Cotto/Golovkin possibly happen or they think too much hurdles would stop that from happening. Cotto/Canelo is very good and GGG/Lemiux will have a fun scrap. Wonder what Ward does in the meantime pretty interesting between these 3. If its true that Ward is after Kovalev thats great means he isnt only focused on GGG. I'll wait cant wait til Oct/Nov.


Honestly, Ward shouldn't be chasing a guy that doesn't want to fight him. It makes him look desperate and bullyish. He should have moved up to 175 a while ago and GGG is just another distraction conjured up to keep that move from happening.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you work the grave yard shift
> 
> your boss and everyone of your coworkers basically hate you


I see... And you are the undisputed champion where you work, just like Golovkin is, right?

Or have you edited that one, as well?

Question: Does GGG having 1/4 of the accolades you mentioned change your stance at all?
Question II: Do you understand fractions?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Yes obviously I have no idea what deflect means


Well, at least that's one thing we can agree on then. :cheers


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I see... And you are the undisputed champion where you work, just like Golovkin is, right?
> 
> Or have you edited that one, as well?
> 
> ...


weve been through this probably going on a dozen times

why dont you just not caption my posts and i wont caption yours

i am very selective on who i give my time to on this forum and, unfortunately, you are not someone i wish to interact with

sorry.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Well, at least that's one thing we can agree on then. :cheers


Ive already quoted your statements in support of my argument, we agree on more than you'd like to admit.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Honestly, Ward shouldn't be chasing a guy that doesn't want to fight him. It makes him look desperate and bullyish. He should have moved up to 175 a while ago and GGG is just another distraction conjured up to keep that move from happening.


Anyone can talk. Stevie I'll fuck you up(Nah I'd duck you). I care about contracts and if GGG dont want it fine. Ward called out that GGG's team said anyone from 154-168 can get it but its getting closer for Ward to be a full time LHW. Problem being he has been a part time fighter for some time now facing Rodriguez & Smith. Much is to be expected from Ward he has the talent to take the mantle after Floyd but when?

Loved his performances against Froch & Dawson top names then but he hasnt done squat since. GGG is fighting IBF champ Lemiux and Cotto is getting a big cash grab fight with Canelo. Again, what is Ward gonna do in the meantime? I wish all the best but its frustrating its been 3 yrs since Ward has done anything of significance except call GGG scared.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i think that you are a little misguided here.
> 
> floyd mayweather was the 154 wba, wbc and lineal champion when he asked 154 canelo for a catch weight of 152; "catch weight" really not being the proper term as both fighters were fighting in the same 154 weight class
> 
> ...


lets use some common sense here.

Mayweather weighs between 148-150lbs on fight night and Canelo weighed 172 vs Trout. Is it really reasonable to ask Mayweather to give up that much weight? I think that 2lb catchweight was crappy, but a decent compromise to get the fight made. Cotto isn't nearly as big as Canelo who actually wanted a lower weight than Canelo did for their fight.

Ward would weigh less than Martin Murray and Marco Antonio Rubio when they fought GGG on fight night. 1 good comparison you made though is that Ward would be drained just like Lalonde would be.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> weve been through this probably going on a dozen times
> 
> why dont you just not caption my posts and i wont caption yours
> 
> ...


You have me on ignore, so ignore me. When I see something inaccurate or borderline stupid posted by anyone, including you, I reserve the right to comment on it.

If you don't like being corrected, that's on you. Next time copy and paste and stop trying to formulate original thoughts. It's been a successful formula for you in the past, so why try to change it now?

...Please don't respond to me again as you have me on ignore and I am not worth your time...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

techks said:


> Anyone can talk. Stevie I'll fuck you up(Nah I'd duck you). I care about contracts and if GGG dont want it fine. Ward called out that GGG's team said anyone from 154-168 can get it but its getting closer for Ward to be a full time LHW. Problem being he has been a part time fighter for some time now facing Rodriguez & Smith. Much is to be expected from Ward he has the talent to take the mantle after Floyd but when?
> 
> Loved his performances against Froch & Dawson top names then but he hasnt done squat since. GGG is fighting IBF champ Lemiux and Cotto is getting a big cash grab fight with Canelo. Again, what is Ward gonna do in the meantime? I wish all the best but its frustrating its been 3 yrs since Ward has done anything of significance except call GGG scared.


Oh, I agree. If Golovkin isn't excited about the matchup then forget about it. 168 is dead and Ward should have moved up two years ago. Everyone is protecting zeros and actually losing money while holding onto it.

GGG, however, should know that Cotto would never fight him and that Canelo will demand a severe catchweight. And if their fight is any good at all, they will do a rematch. No question.

They are as excited about fighting GGG as GGG is of fighting Ward.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Oh, I agree. If Golovkin isn't excited about the matchup then forget about it. 168 is dead and Ward should have moved up two years ago. Everyone is protecting zeros and actually losing money while holding onto it.
> 
> GGG, however, should know that Cotto would never fight him and that Canelo will demand a catchweight. And if their fight is any good at all, they will do a rematch. No question.
> 
> They are as excited about fighting GGG as GGG is of fighting Ward.


Cant argue with that. Dont get me wrong I hate it and want the best to fight the best but we have to look at whats most likely to happen. Cotto does not show desire for GGG and GGG shows none for Ward. Move up and be active Ward all we can ask.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I have my doubt Canelo and Cotto will even fight GGG anytime afterward. Cotto says he'll ask GGG to fight at a catchweight and that the WBC won't dictate to him who he'll fight. Then it's rumored that Canelo vs Bradley will happen at 154 if they both win their next fights


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nah. Realistically, this is a fight with a very small window that is closing. Ward will not be at 168 for much longer and both of these guys are already north of 30. If it's going to happen, it should happen now. Anyone comparing Golovkin to Ward is wrong. Long before Ward began looking for paydays, he had already established himself as an elite talent by clearing out his division.
> 
> Paydays generally don't come _before_ you really establish yourself. And you also don't demand catchweights against a more established and undefeated fighter, as if you are some sort of superstar just because you happen to be a bit more popular at the moment.
> 
> ...


I know people are always saying this but I really do believe the fight would be best next year after Ward has had another fight. I'd agree that Golovkin shouldn't try to dictate terms(although I think it's mostly his team not him). I don't think beating Ward would make him a star really though. In the eyes of boxing fans who post on forums of course it would greatly improve his rep, but for the average viewer it doesn't do much. I agree that this fight has to take place at 168 and for Golovkins team to demand 164 is an insult, but I don't think Golovkin is afraid of Ward.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You have me on ignore, so ignore me. When I see something inaccurate or borderline stupid posted by anyone, including you, I reserve the right to comment on it.
> 
> If you don't like being corrected, that's on you. Next time copy and paste and stop trying to formulate original thoughts. It's been a successful formula for you in the past, so why try to change it now?
> 
> ...Please don't respond to me again as you have me on ignore and I am not worth your time...


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196

over a half a year and youre still salty over losing an argument with me

i agree not to mention you or caption your posts and you the same

thanks


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

devon said:


> I know people are always saying this but I really do believe the fight would be best next year after Ward has had another fight. I'd agree that Golovkin shouldn't try to dictate terms(although I think it's mostly his team not him). I don't think beating Ward would make him a star really though. In the eyes of boxing fans who post on forums of course it would greatly improve his rep, but for the average viewer it doesn't do much. I agree that this fight has to take place at 168 and for Golovkins team to demand 164 is an insult, but I don't think Golovkin is afraid of Ward.


Fear is real in boxing; fear of losing, fear of struggling, fear of not looking good while winning, fear of the southpaw, fear of the big punch, fear of the slick boxer, fear of fighting at a new weight... etc.

It's just a matter of if the incentive is great enough to put aside that fear. If team Golovkin is saying that Ward doesn't provide a big enough incentive, then fine. Another year at fighting at the 168lb wasteland will not change Dre's status. It's still going to be exactly the same...

Or maybe Golovkin picks up a win over Canelo and becomes even harder to negotiate against. Either way, the fight is not happening if it's all about the money.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lets use some common sense here.
> 
> Mayweather weighs between 148-150lbs on fight night and Canelo weighed 172 vs Trout. Is it really reasonable to ask Mayweather to give up that much weight? I think that 2lb catchweight was crappy, but a decent compromise to get the fight made. Cotto isn't nearly as big as Canelo who actually wanted a lower weight than Canelo did for their fight.
> 
> Ward would weigh less than Martin Murray and Marco Antonio Rubio when they fought GGG on fight night. 1 good comparison you made though is that Ward would be drained just like Lalonde would be.


my argument is that floyd is the 154 champ and that golovkin was claiming that he wanted to go to 154 and fight floyd. he never asked for mayweather to go to 160 or a catch weight

and lalonde never blamed 168 as the problem, he blaimed over training.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/179347-lalonde-rebuts-leonard-discusses-mayweather-alvarez

ggg believes that he needs some sort of an advantage when hes fighting ward and thats why hes asking for 164. no different than when floyd asked for 152 against canelo and ray leonard asked for 168 against lalaonde

and no different than ward asking or a catch weight against kovalev or stevenson in which my opinion would be totally acceptable


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196
> 
> over a half a year and youre still salty over losing an argument with me
> 
> ...


Didn't I destroy you and have people laughing at you?

I can't believe you actually went back and archived that. You have a talent for research, though, and are equally adept at the copy and past feature.

You do suck at math (and at life), however.


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Fear is real in boxing; fear of losing, fear of struggling, fear of not looking good while winning, fear of the southpaw, fear of the big punch, fear of the slick boxer, fear of fighting at a new weight... etc.
> 
> It's just a matter of if the incentive is great enough to put aside that fear. If team Golovkin is saying that Ward doesn't provide a big enough incentive, then fine. Another year at fighting at the 168lb wasteland will not change Dre's status. It's still going to be exactly the same...
> 
> Or maybe Golovkin picks up a win over Canelo and becomes even harder to negotiate against. Either way, the fight is not happening if it's all about the money.


I think his team knows to keep him away from Ward for the time being, but Golovkin himself I don't think cares( I could be wrong it's not like I know him). I think if Ward doesn't move up to 175 this fight does eventually happen. And if the Golovkin-Lemieux PPV does bad numbers and Ward fights someone and does 1 million+ I definetely think Ward would have a lot more negotiating ability. But Golovkin and his team HAVE to drop the whole no one wants to fight him thing, that's BS.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

devon said:


> I think his team knows to keep him away from Ward for the time being, but Golovkin himself I don't think cares( I could be wrong it's not like I know him). *I think if Ward doesn't move up to 175 this fight does eventually happen*. And if the Golovkin-Lemieux PPV does bad numbers and Ward fights someone and does 1 million+ I definetely think Ward would have a lot more negotiating ability. But Golovkin and his team HAVE to drop the whole no one wants to fight him thing, that's BS.


You could be right, but then there is no guarantee. Ward has already lost two years of his prime and cannot afford to sit around waiting for a "maybe". I'd like to see him forget GGG, move up to 175 _immediately_, and take a tuneup for Kovalev.

If GGG was Mayweather, DLH, or even Tito, I could see waiting around for another year. IMO, the payoff that Golovkin offers just is not worth it. It's not a PPV blockbuster and I'm not certain that Ward will ever find himself in one of those, anyway. Sometimes you have to just take the best fights and get paid while you can in order to maximize your earnings.

Ward isn't doing 1 million plus against anyone left at 168.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Didn't I destroy you and have people laughing at you?
> 
> I can't believe you actually went back and archived that. You have a talent for research, though, and are equally adept at the copy and past feature.
> 
> You do suck at math (and at life), however.


Now you're breaking the rules. He told you not to "caption" him, bro. If you're not careful he may just tell you how much he doesn't care about you and that he wants nothing to do with you. :yep


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have my doubt Canelo and Cotto will even fight GGG anytime afterward. Cotto says he'll ask GGG to fight at a catchweight and that the WBC won't dictate to him who he'll fight. Then it's rumored that Canelo vs Bradley will happen at 154 if they both win their next fights


I'm waiting to see what happens as well.. Cotto won't be dictated to, we already know that. Canelo may face him next, but with Bob and Oscar playing nice they may decide to go around GGG for the first defense..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my argument is that floyd is the 154 champ and that golovkin was claiming that he wanted to go to 154 and fight floyd. he never asked for mayweather to go to 160 or a catch weight
> 
> and lalonde never blamed 168 as the problem, he blaimed over training.
> 
> ...


lmao Ward would overtain to make 164 also. What do you think Lalonde meant by that. GGG would overtrain to make 154 also.

and Floyd 2lb catchweight advantage was used to mitigate Canelo's 22lb size advantage


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward at under 168lbs is a ridiculous thought.

Have you seen the size of Andre? What's he supposed to take off? A leg?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lmao Ward would overtain to make 164 also. What do you think Lalonde meant by that. GGG would overtrain to make 154 also.
> 
> and Floyd 2lb catchweight advantage was used to mitigate Canelo's 22lb size advantage


when did i say that ward would not overtrain to make 164? in fact ive said that he probably cant make 164 as he just fought 172 so one could conclude that hes having trouble making 168

what i said was a catchweight was first implemented to find a median between two weight class champions such as what happened between leonard and lalaonde

a catchweight is not something to be implemeted for a 154 champ such as floyd defending his 154 belt against a 154 contender so that he can "mitigate" a size difference.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> when did i say that ward would not overtrain to make 164? in fact ive said that he probably cant make 164 as he just fought 172 so one could conclude that hes having trouble making 168
> 
> what i said was a catchweight was first implemented to find a median between two weight class champions such as what happened between leonard and lalaonde
> 
> a catchweight is not something to be implemeted for a 154 champ such as floyd defending his 154 belt against a 154 contender so that he can "mitigate" a size difference.


Except it was, and yes, Canelo did offer to come down in weight to get the fight prior to negotiations and they held him to it. I didn't like it any more than anybody else did as I'm not a fan of catchweights and I found this one especially unnecessary, but Canelo offered a catchweight and then agreed to one in negotiations, so that much is on him. I wish he would have said 154 or no fight because I believe the fight would have happened anyway with all that money on the table, but he didn't.

I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the thread topic, though. Golovkin is not Mayweather and is in no position to try to dictate terms like Mayweather does when he's offering someone an eight figure payday. If you listen to Golovkin's team tell it, everybody is ducking him and he'll take on anybody from 154-168 because he's so desperate to step in the ring with a live body. They've made offers to other guys for fights at 168, but then Andre Ward steps up and says he'll fight him and they start backtracking. You can try to bring up Floyd all you want, but it won't change the facts in this case.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Except it was, and yes, Canelo did offer to come down in weight to get the fight prior to negotiations and they held him to it. I didn't like it any more than anybody else did as I'm not a fan of catchweights and I found this one especially unnecessary, but Canelo offered a catchweight and then agreed to one in negotiations, so that much is on him. I wish he would have said 154 or no fight because I believe the fight would have happened anyway with all that money on the table, but he didn't.
> 
> I'm not sure what any of this has to do with the thread topic, though. Golovkin is not Mayweather and is in no position to try to dictate terms like Mayweather does when he's offering someone an eight figure payday. If you listen to Golovkin's team tell it, everybody is ducking him and he'll take on anybody from 154-168 because he's so desperate to step in the ring with a live body. They've made offers to other guys for fights at 168, but then Andre Ward steps up and says he'll fight him and they start backtracking. You can try to bring up Floyd all you want, but it won't change the facts in this case.


Are you stupid? Golovkin makes 10x the money against Froch or Chavez Jr than he does fighting Ward, you keep on bringing it up as if Ward is in that bracket, you're making yourself look like an idiot. Real paper thin argument from a real simple poster.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Are you stupid? Golovkin makes 10x the money against Froch or Chavez Jr than he does fighting Ward, you keep on bringing it up as if Ward is in that bracket, you're making yourself look like an idiot. Real paper thin argument from a real simple poster.


Froch is retired and the Chavez deal fell through, so those aren't realistic options. A fight with Ward is, but Golovkin don't want it, so yeah, you do have a real paper thin argument and you are a real simple poster.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Froch is retired and the Chavez deal fell through, so those aren't realistic options. A fight with Ward is, but Golovkin don't want it, so yeah, you do have a real paper thin argument and you are a real simple poster.


Those fights were talked about before Froch had retired and was muted as a possibility for his last fight. The Chavez Jr fight was discussed before he got his bell rung by Fonfara. Both fights were very lucrative when they talked about, things haven't panned out for one reason or another and there is no longer big money in a move up to super middleweight, hence the decision to attempt middleweight supremacy. Is that simple enough for you to wrap your head around?


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> Froch is retired and the Chavez deal fell through, so those aren't realistic options. A fight with Ward is, but Golovkin don't want it, so yeah, you do have a real paper thin argument and you are a real simple poster.


OK, Golovkin doesn't want it? So what?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Those fights were talked about before Froch had retired and was muted as a possibility for his last fight. The Chavez Jr fight was discussed before he got his bell rung by Fonfara. Both fights were very lucrative when they talked about, things haven't panned out for one reason or another and there is no longer big money in a move up to super middleweight, hence the decision to attempt middleweight supremacy. Is that simple enough for you to wrap your head around?


You can try to come up with any excuse you like. He can fight the Willie Monroes of the world for relative peanuts, but when Ward steps up it's "he doesn't bring enough money to the table". He can make offers to fight other guys at SMW, but when Ward steps up it's "nah, we need him to come down". The simple fact is Golovkin doesn't want to fight him because Ward's just too good. He knows it, his team knows it, I know it and you know it, but you'd rather try to come up with excuses than face that fact.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

LeapingHook said:


> OK, Golovkin doesn't want it? So what?


So he doesn't want it. I don't know why people keep trying to argue with me any time I state that fact. I'm sorry if you don't like it, but it's irrefutable and no amount of excuse making will change that.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cormega said:


> So he doesn't want it. I don't know why people keep trying to argue with me any time I state that fact. I'm sorry if you don't like it, but it's irrefutable and no amount of excuse making will change that.


Yeah, no amount of crying will either, he's not going to fight Ward now or in the foreeseable future, he's a middleweight... Deal with it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Froch is retired and the Chavez deal fell through, so those aren't realistic options. A fight with Ward is, but Golovkin don't want it, so yeah, you do have a real paper thin argument and you are a real simple poster.


Both Froch and Chavez Jr represented greater financial incentive. Ward's a tougher fight. Why accept a tough fight without haggling? Ward wouldn't.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Dream semi-realistic/possible scenario:

GGG is already fighting Lemieux in October, Canelo-Cotto gets made for around the same time, GGG meets the winner of that, Ward in the meantime has a couple of fights against DeGale/Gilberto Ramirez, Kovalev's keeping busy fighting somebody like Eleider Alvarez in Russia in his next fight, then probably the Pascal rematch, then Ward-GGG happens whilst Kovalev fights Beterbiev and the winners can possibly face off depending on who wins (probably Ward-Kovalev the only match-up that might happen though).


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Felix said:


> Both Froch and Chavez Jr represented greater financial incentive. Ward's a tougher fight. Why accept a tough fight without haggling? Ward wouldn't.


The money isn't the part that they're worried about, and it's obvious.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The money isn't the part that they're worried about, and it's obvious.


Not the only part, but it's almost certainly the most significant part, one way or another. Problem is, either Ward's not a big SMW, in which case some will defend the 164 thing, or he's too big to be able to make 164, in which case people will wonder why he's so keen to face this middleweight.

The fact someone on Golovkin's team (I've never seen GGG himself actually call Ward out; only ever respond to interviewers by saying the fight's a possibility) has made the "154-168" remark is really neither here nor there. It's hyperbole used to hype a fighter. Nothing new there. People might ask why a man who's expressed an interest in one day fighting at heavyweight is so reluctant to leave 168. :conf They might also ask why a man who expressed an interest in going to 160 to face Mayweather won't do the same for Golovkin. This tit-for-tat works both ways. The truth, as always, is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny said:


> Dream semi-realistic/possible scenario:
> 
> GGG is already fighting Lemieux in October, Canelo-Cotto gets made for around the same time, GGG meets the winner of that, Ward in the meantime has a couple of fights against DeGale/Gilberto Ramirez, Kovalev's keeping busy fighting somebody like Eleider Alvarez in Russia in his next fight, then probably the Pascal rematch, then Ward-GGG happens whilst Kovalev fights Beterbiev and the winners can possibly face off depending on who wins (probably Ward-Kovalev the only match-up that might happen though).


:deal ideal situation


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> You can try to come up with any excuse you like. He can fight the Willie Monroes of the world for relative peanuts, but when Ward steps up it's "he doesn't bring enough money to the table". He can make offers to fight other guys at SMW, but when Ward steps up it's "nah, we need him to come down". The simple fact is Golovkin doesn't want to fight him because Ward's just too good. He knows it, his team knows it, I know it and you know it, but you'd rather try to come up with excuses than face that fact.


I'm not so emotionally attached to Golovkin that I need to make excuses for his teams actions and what they see best for him and his future. I just so happen to agree that he should finish with middleweight before moving up and facing Ward, I'm not outright against the fight but I feel as if Golovkin shouldn't suddenly change trajectory for a Ward fight. Golovkins direction at the moment involves getting through Lemieux and fighting the winner of Cotto Canelo. That's not an excuse that's an assessment of the situation and I honestly couldn't care less if you disagreed with it, Ward doesn't possess nearly the drawing power or the money for team Golovkin to drop all their plans and pursue the fight, that's a fact and an assessment for you. Golovkin makes more money fighting Canelo or Cotto, do I think Ward deserves to be in that same earning bracket? Of course I do but again he isn't that's another fact and assessment for you. I don't deal in excuses I'm afraid, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The money isn't the part that they're worried about, and it's obvious.


Dumbass


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Golovkin is near his goal of unifying the belts.

In Lee/Saunders and Canelo we have champs willing to fight the best so unification are gonna happen. 

Golovkin unifying MW before moving up increases his stock a million fold.

He could potentially move up and do the same at SMW over a couple of years before finishing off at LHW


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/beterbievs-promoter-explains-move-pass-on-kovalev--94316

so since kovalev was next after golovkin as a future andre ward opponent and SOG wont fight ggg at 164 then we should expect to see sergey kovalev and andre ward sometime this winter?

if not, then i guess most people could make the assumption that andre ward was simply using kovalevs name to make it appear that he was willing to move up a weight class so ggg should feel obligated to do the same

since both ward and kovalev dont have opponents lined up and neither are injured then this fight should be relatively easy to make.

that is unless andre ward was blowing smoke up peoples azzes


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/beterbievs-promoter-explains-move-pass-on-kovalev--94316
> 
> so since kovalev was next after golovkin as a future andre ward opponent and SOG wont fight ggg at 164 then we should expect to see sergey kovalev and andre ward sometime this winter?
> 
> ...


It wasn't Ward who said this. It was Kathy Duva who said she had been in contact with Ward's people and that they wanted Golovkin first before moving up to fight Kovalev. Try actually reading the thread before coming up with idiotic conspiracy theories about Ward using Kovalev to try to make Golovkin feel obligated to move up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/beterbievs-promoter-explains-move-pass-on-kovalev--94316
> 
> so since kovalev was next after golovkin as a future andre ward opponent and SOG wont fight ggg at 164 then we should expect to see sergey kovalev and andre ward sometime this winter?
> 
> ...


Why do you keep repeating things that people have already corrected you on?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do you keep repeating things that people have already corrected you on?


He's clearly just a dumbass. "Oh, maybe if I say I'm gonna fight Kovalev then Golovkin will fight me because he'll feel obligated to." How fucking retarded is that?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do you keep repeating things that people have already _*corrected *_you on?


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13458/kovalev-ward-appears-likely-in-near-future

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/wards-camp-wants-golovkin-fight-this-fall-then-kovalev/

_*They donâ€™t want Ward to move up in weight to take the Kovalev fight first and then have to move down in weight to face Golovkin.*_

_*â€œThe Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense, Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. â€œWard isnâ€™t going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175.

*_exactly what people have corrected what?

if ward doesnt fight sergey now, since the ggg fight is not going to be made any time soon as andre wont agree to 164, then ward "go after kovalev" after ggg in the fall was bull shit.

thats the "correct" way of looking at what is happening if ward does not fight kovalev.

ward has no problems caling out a guy at a lower weight class while insinuating that he would have no problems fighting the champion at a higher weight class yet when giving the opportunity he chooses to do otherwise if he does not fihgt kovalev next

are you that blind or just that naive?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/13458/kovalev-ward-appears-likely-in-near-future
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/wards-camp-wants-golovkin-fight-this-fall-then-kovalev/
> 
> ...


I have corrected you on saying that Kovalev and his promoter both agreed that the Ward should happen in 2016. Not just Ward is the one saying that. All parties agreed to that. Kovalev said he thinks that fight is a ppv fight and his next fight will be in Russia where they can't do a ppv.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have corrected you on saying that Kovalev and his promoter both agreed that the Ward should happen in 2016. Not just Ward is the one saying that. All parties agreed to that. Kovalev said he thinks that fight is a ppv fight and his next fight will be in Russia where they can't do a ppv.


if ward agreed to fight kovalev in las vegas or oakland im pretty sure that sergey would have no problem not having his next fight in russia

team ward said the reason they did not want to fight sergey first and then ggg is having to move up and down in weight. now that is not an issue the only problem is ward making good on his golokin first kovalev next

that is unless you are gullible enough to believe that kovalev having to have his next fight in russia is the reason that ward and kovalev is not being made right now since the beterbiev fight is not happening.

ward kovalev might be very close to being as big as golovkin ward


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> if ward agreed to fight kovalev in las vegas or oakland im pretty sure that sergey would have no problem not having his next fight in russia
> 
> team ward said the reason they did not want to fight sergey first and then ggg is having to move up and down in weight. now that is not an issue the only problem is ward making good on his golokin first kovalev next
> 
> ...


Where's your link quoting Andre Ward saying that he's gonna fight Golovkin first and then Kovalev next? Provide a source or STFU because you're lying. :deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have corrected you on saying that Kovalev and his promoter both agreed that the Ward should happen in 2016. Not just Ward is the one saying that. All parties agreed to that. Kovalev said he thinks that fight is a ppv fight and his next fight will be in Russia where they can't do a ppv.


Why doesn't he fight him next then? Welp, I guess Ward knows Krusher would tap that ass and is going to pump the brakes on that fight


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why doesn't he fight him next then? Welp, I guess Ward knows Krusher would tap that ass and is going to pump the brakes on that fight


Ward hasn't signed to fight anybody yet. Meanwhile Golovkin has signed to fight yet another no-hoper in Lemieux.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Ward hasn't signed to fight anybody yet. Meanwhile Golovkin has signed to fight yet another no-hoper in Lemieux.


Ward hasn't signed to fight anyone because he's still trying to convince GB\K2 to let him fight a Wayan brother on Gennady's undercard.

He doesn't want nothing with Kovalev, he said maybe later, lol.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ward hasn't signed to fight anyone because he's still trying to convince GB\K2 to let him fight a Wayan brother on Gennady's undercard.
> 
> He doesn't want nothing with Kovalev, he said maybe later, lol.


Source?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Source?


Bball mentioned that both Ward and Camel face are "looking at 2016" for the Kovalev fight.

My guess is Ward finds some other smaller guy to call out to excuse his not fighting Krusher, pushing the fight out to 2017.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bball mentioned that both Ward and Camel face are "looking at 2016" for the Kovalev fight.
> 
> My guess is Ward finds some other smaller guy to call out to excuse his not fighting Krusher, pushing the fight out to 2017.


So you have no source for anything you typed in that post... :good


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

no shame in andre ward not wanting to fight sergey kovalev. 

however, there is no shortage of shame for a 168 trying to drag up a 160 when he himself is afraid to go up to 175


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> no shame in andre ward not wanting to fight sergey kovalev.
> 
> however, there is no shortage of shame for a 168 trying to drag up a 160 when he himself is afraid to go up to 175


Fuck outta here with that nonsense, you dumb ass bitch. Golovkin said he would like to fight Ward on ESPN, his team have mentioned Ward numerous times, they claim he'll take on anybody from 154-168 because everybody is "ducking" him and now that Ward responds it's "he's trying to drag him up :cry". And Ward is so disinterested in a fight with Kovalev that he had his people reach out to Kovalev's promoter (according to Duva herself) to talk about a potential fight with him. Are you claiming that Kovalev's promoter is lying, you fucking moron? Do us all a favor and shut the fuck up because you clearly haven't the first clue WTF you're talking about.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

so at the end of the day it appears that ward fans believe that its okay for andre to call out a 160 ggg to fight at 168 right now even though golovkin has never fought at that weight before and that its okay for andre not to fight 175 kovalev until 2016(hypothetically speaking) even though he fought at that weight 11 years ago as an olympic gold medalist

oh my

this is just too funny


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

quincy k said:


> so at the end of the day it appears that ward fans believe that its okay for andre to call out a 160 ggg to fight at 168 right now even though golovkin has never fought at that weight before and that its okay for andre not to fight 175 kovalev until 2016(hypothetically speaking) even though he fought at that weight 11 years ago as an olympic gold medalist
> 
> oh my
> 
> this is just too funny


At the end of the day, and throughout the rest of the day, you're a fuckwit. Fact.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Fuck outta here with that nonsense, you dumb ass bitch. Golovkin said he would like to fight Ward on ESPN, his team have mentioned Ward numerous times, they claim he'll take on anybody from 154-168 because everybody is "ducking" him and now that Ward responds it's "he's trying to drag him up :cry". And Ward is so disinterested in a fight with Kovalev that he had his people reach out to Kovalev's promoter (according to Duva herself) to talk about a potential fight with him. Are you claiming that Kovalev's promoter is lying, you fucking moron? Do us all a favor and shut the fuck up because you clearly haven't the first clue WTF you're talking about.












It's ok bud. Canelo and Lara are close to moving to 160. Maybe Ward can school one of them.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It's ok bud. Canelo and Lara are close to moving to 160. Maybe Ward can school one of them.


I've never heard either one of them mention Ward's name, unlike Golovkin, but the funny thing is both of those guys would probably take the challenge before Golovkin would. Those guys have both built a rep for actually taking on tough challenges. Golovkin has built a rep for just the opposite. :yep


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

why the fuk is 168 andre ward calling out 160 golovkin and why the fuk did ward call out 160 chavez jr right after he got handled by 160 sergio?

this would be the same as 140 mattyhsse calling out 135 beltran immediately after raymundo was completely outclassed by terrance crawford

wtf?

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/4/1...io-cesar-chavez-jr-says-fight-wouldnt-be-easy

_"That's the fight that fans want to see. I don't necessarily think they want to see him and [Sergio] Martinez again. It was a great 12th round but it's pretty much going to be the same fight. 

_


----------

